# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة االخميس 7/4/2016م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*السلام عليكم واسعد الله يومكم ندعو بالنصر المؤزر لفخر البلد وزعيمها الاوحد 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*صحيفة المريخ 
تصل الخرطوم الساعه السادسه من مساء اليوم .. بعثة المريخ تعود من القاهره والفريق ينتظم في معسكر مقفول .. الفرقه الحمراء تؤدي البروفه الرئيسيه صباحا في ملعب موفمبيك قبل ساعات من الاقلاع 
ونسي يشيد بمعسكر القاهره ويجتمع بالثلاثي ويطالب بعبور الوفاق 
العقرب يعود للتدريبات وابوجريشه يطمئن الانصار .. رئيس المريخ يجتمع بالقائد ونائبه

صحيفة الصدي 
عوده قويه لبكري المدينه في المران المسائي وتالق لافت لكوفي والعجب 
خمسه شركات كبيره تعلن علي قمصان لاعبي المريخ في مباراة الوفاق
ونسي يستقبل عودة بكري بسعاده بالغه
الهلال يحل ضيفا علي النيل شندي

صحيفة الزاويه
الزاويه تستقبل السطايفه عصرا وقائد المريخ يتحدي من القاهره 
راجي نعشق المواجهات الكبيره وطموحنا نصف النهائي 
عودة العقرب القويه تفاجئ الصحافه الجزائريه .. رئيس الوفاق يهرب وبلعميري يتمرد 
ثلاث شركات كبري تعلن علي قمصان لاعبي المريخ .. وشعار جديد لمواجهة السبت 

صحيفة الزعيم 
ثلاثه منتجات تركيه تزين قمصان المريخ امام وفاق سطيف
الفحوصات تؤكد سلامة المدينه واللاعب يتألق في التقسيمه وسطيف يتدرب اليوم بنادي الاسره 
الاحمر يؤدي بروفته صباحا بالموفمبيك 
ويعود الي الخرطوم مساء


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*وصول تحكيم مباراة المريخ والوفاق

وصل طاقم التحكيم البوركيني بقيادة جوشوا الذي سيدير مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف للخرطوم فجر اليوم الخميس برفقة المراقب عبر الخطوط الأثيوبية بعد أن تم إرسال التذاكر وفيزا الدخول لهم من قبل مجلس المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*عناوين الصحف العالـمية والعربية :

* ريال مدريد يسقط أمام فولفسبورج في دوري الأبطال
* مانشستر سيتي يعود من باريس بتعادل ثمين في دوري الأبطال
* التعادل السلبي يحسم لقاء النصر الإماراتي مع الاتحاد السعودي آسيويًا
* سازي تبريز الإيراني يتخطى باختاكور الأوزبكي بثنائية آسيويًا
* التعادل يحسم لقاء النصر الإماراتي والاتحاد السعودي آسيويًا
* بيكاماكس الفيتنامي يخطف فوزًا مثيرًا على تشونبوك الكوري آسيويًا
* شنجهاي الصيني يضع قدما في الدور الثاني لدوري أبطال آسيا
* زيدان: لن نشعر بالجنون بعد الخسارة أمام فولفسبورج
* كلوب يعود إلى دورتموند بأحلام ليفربول في الدوري الأوروبي
* الفيفا يدعم 139 مشروعا اجتماعيا في 58 دولة عام 2016
* إصابة بنزيمة تُعقّد موقف ريال مدريد 
* مانشيني: إبراهيموفيتش يستطيع الاستمرار بالملاعب
* الشرطة السويسرية تداهم مقر الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم
* أتلتيكو مدريد يبيع 30 بالمئة من حقوق كوكي لشركة أيرلندية
* فالنسيا يراهن على فشل مفاوضات مانشستر يونايتد ومورينيو
* موتا: سنذهب إلى مانشستر سيتي من أجل الفوز
* ماتويدي بعد التعادل أمام مانشستر سيتي: نحن محبطون
* كليشي: إنهاء عملنا أمام باريس سان جيرمان سيكون على ملعبنا
* لوران بلان: واثق من بلوغ باريس سان جيرمان لنصف النهائي
* مارسيلو: لعبنا مباراة سيئة..ولن نستسلم
* بيليجرني مدرب السيتي: حامل الراية كلّفنا الهدف الثاني
* بيبي: قادرون على العودة في لقاء الإياب
* مدرب إشبيلية: التفاصيل الصغيرة ستحسم مباراة أتلتيك بيلباو
* إنفانتينو: الويفا تعامل بشكل صحيح مع عقود بث دوري الأبطال
* الكنغولي مبوكاني مهاجم نوريتش سيتي يرفض اللعب لمنتخب بلاده
* برشلونة يتدرب بمشاركة 5 لاعبين من الرديف
* تشيلسي يجهز 30 مليون استرليني لضم بيانيتش نجم روما
* أتلتيكو مدريد يحطم الرقم القياسي لعدد الإنذارات في دوري الأبطال
* إياراميندي لاعب ريال سوسييداد: نستطيع هزيمة برشلونة مجددًا
* كافاني: فيراتي سيكون أحد أفضل لاعبي العالم
* فان جال يفضّل مانشستر يونايتد على عرض الاتحاد الهولندي
* ريبيري: بايرن ميونيخ يستطيع تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في لشبونة
* الفيفا يعلن خسارة الكويت لمباراتي لاوس وكوريا الجنوبية
* تشافي هيرنانديز يخطط للعودة إلى برشلونة
* هجوم بايرن ميونيخ يقف عاجزا أمام دفاع قيمته 18 مليون يورو
* مانشستر يونايتد يقترب من ضم الهولندي تاهيث تشونغ موهبة فينورد
* توخيل: ننتظر استقبالاً حارًا لمدرب ليفربول
* مدرب أتلتيك بلباو: نريد صناعة التاريخ .. 
* مارسيليا يؤكد استمرار المدرب ميتشيل حتى نهاية الموسم
* وكيله: اعتزال إبراهيموفيتش جريمة في حق الإنسانية
* الفيفا يفتح تحقيقا رسميا مع الكولومبي تروخيو
* استقالة الأوروجوياني دامياني من لجنة القيم بالفيفا بسبب وثائق بنما
===== =====
* مفـكـرة اليـوم :
&& الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :
* النيل شندي (-- : --) الهلال
الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: غير متلفزة
..................................................  .....
â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - ذهاب ربع النهائي :
* سبورتينغ براغا - البرتغال (-- : --) شاختار - أوكرانيا
الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2
* فياريال - أسبانيا (-- : --) سبارتا براغ - التشيك
الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2
* أتلتيك بيلباو - أسبانيا (-- : --) إشبيلية - أسبانيا
الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2
* بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا (-- : --) ليفربول - إنجلترا
الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2
"جميـــع المبـــاريـــات بتــــوقيــت الســـودان ( جرينتش + 3)"
===== =====
âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :
â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :
* الرابطة كوستي (1 : 0) اهلي الخرطوم
..................................................  .....
â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - ذهاب ربع النهائي :
* فولفسبورج - ألمانيا (2 : 0) ريال مدريد - أسبانيا
* باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا (2 : 2) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا
..................................................  .....
â—„ دوري أبطال آسيا - المجموعات :
* غامبا - اليابان (0 : 2) شنغهاي - الصين
* بيكامكس - فيتنام (3 : 2) جيونبك - كوريا الجنوبية
* سوون - كوريا الجنوبية (1 : 1) ميلبورن - أستراليا
* لوكوموتيف - أوزبكستان (1 : 0) سباهان - إيران
* جيانغسو - الصين (1 : 2) طوكيو - اليابان
* تركتور - إيران (2 : 0) باختاكور - أوزبكستان
* النصر - الإمارات (0 : 0) الاتحاد - السعودية
* الهلال - السعودية (1 : 0) الجزيرة - الإمارات

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*سلطات مطار بومدين تمنع لاعب وفاق سطيف السفر الي السودان
منعت سلطات مطار هواري بومدين بالجزائر اللاعب الهادي العمري مهاجم فريق وفاق سطيف من السفر الى السوان عبر الخطوط التركية و ذك بسبب الخدمة الوطنية ليفقده الفريق الجزائري في مباراته المقبلة امام المريخ في ذهاب دور الـــ (16) بالخرطوم ليتلقي الفريق ضربة موجعة و سيعتمد الفرق على اللاعب زيايه فقط في الهجوم
*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
صباح الخير على عموم الصفوة الكرام 
كل الامنيات الصادقة للزعيم بالتوفيق والسداد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التحية والتقدير حبيبنا الاستاذ ابراهيم عطية

الصحيفة منورة بابداعاتك الرائعة اليوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينة يشارك في تدريبات المريخ ويؤكد جاهزيته للوفاق




 



  عاد بكري المدينة مهاجم المريخ  للمشاركة مع فريقه في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية بعد أن تعافى من الإصابة التي  كان تعرض لها في التجربة الودية التي خاضها الأحمر أمام مصر المقاصة  المصري وشارك اللاعب في المران المسائي الذي أداه الفريق من خلال معسكره  الحالي بفندق موفمبيك بالقاهرة بصورة طبيعية ليؤكد جاهزيته لقيادة المقدمة  الهجومية للأحمر في مباراة وفاق سطيف الجزائري يوم بعد غدٍ السبت في ذهاب  الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضوابط صارمة لمباراة المريخ و الوفاق وفئات عادية للمدرجات الشعبية





 

 أمس 03:53 PM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 عقدت اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة المريخ  ووفاق سطيف الجزائري في ذهاب الدور الثاني لبطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا ،  عقدت اجتماعا في الساعة الثانية ظهر الأربعاء بقاعة الاجتماعات بالإتحاد  العام .
الاجتماع برئاسة مساعد السكرتير زكي عباس والامين العام د. حسن ابوجبل  بحضور عدد من اعضاء اللجنة المنظمة وحضر من جانب المريخ نائب الامين العام  المهندس محي الدين محي الدين والمدير التنفيذي حسن يوسف والمنسق الاعلامي  سالم سعيد . بحضور ممثل للجهات الامنية .
- مراجعة الترتيبات الامنية والتنظيمة للمباراة .
- الاطمئنان علي ترتيب وصل بعثة وفاق سطيف وطاقم التحكيم والمراقب .
- تحديد الاجتماع الفني يوم السبت 9 أبريل الساعة 12 ظهرا .
- تمت مراجعة التذاكر والاعداد التي تمت طباعتها .
- المباراة فى تمام الساعة الثامنة مساء السبت باستاد المريخ .
- سيتم فتح الابواب فى الساعة الرابعة عصرا .
- تم وضع ضوابط صارمة لتنظيم الدخول وتنظيم التجليس في المقصورة الرئيسة .
- فئات تذاكر المباراة . 300 جنية المقصورة الرئيسة و 100 جنية المقصورة  الجانبية و 50 جنية المدرجات الوسطي و 30 جنية طابق شاخور و 10 جنية  المدرجات الشعبية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حارس وفاق سطيف: سنحسم التأهل من الخرطوم برغم صعوبة المهمة أمام المريخ



 



  أبدى حارس وفاق سطيف الجزائري سفيان  خدايرية تفاؤله في قدرة فريقه على تحقيق الفوز على المريخ يوم السبت في  ذهاب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال وحسم ورقة الترشح من الخرطوم مبيناً أن  الوفاق سيسعى بكل جدية من أجل تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية تسهّل من مهمته في  التأهل للمجموعات قبل مواجهة الإياب بسطيف وقال خدايرية في في تصريح له في  مطار هواري بومدين قبل تحرك بعثة الوفاق من الجزائر في طريقها للخرطوم وقال  خدايرية: المقابلة ستكون جد صعبة بين فريقين يعرفان بعضهما البعض بحكم  مواجهتي السنة الماضية في نفس المنافسة لكننا لا نملك خيارا آخر غير اللعب  من أجل ضمان التأهل هناك في ام درمان ونحن مستعدون لذلك للأننا فريق كبير  ولا نخشى اي فريق  وسنلعب بجدية من أجل الفوز بالخرطوم حتى نسهّل من مهمتنا  في لقاء العودة بسطيف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطة تمنع نجم الوفاق من السفر للخرطوم



 



  منعت شرطة مطار هواري بومدين  الجزائرية سيد علي العمري لاعب وفاق سطيف من السفر مع الفريق إلى الخرطوم  بسبب عدم أدائه للخدمة الوطنية ويتوقع أن تصل بعثة الوفاق للخرطوم مساء  اليوم استعداداً لمواجهة المريخ يوم السبت في ذهاب الدور الثاني من دوري  الأبطال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
المريخ يناديكم

دفع جمهور المريخ ما يفوق الــــــــــ(600) مليون جنيه في نفرة دعم المريخ الاخيرة واكد جمهور المريخ بما قام به انه معلم ومثالي ويعرف المطلوب منه جيدا
جمهور المريخ اكد بيانا بالعمل انه اروع جمهور في الوطن العربي وبل افضل جمهور في افريقيا لانه يساهم في بناء ناديه.
فقط المطلوب حضور ما يفوق الــــــ(50) الف مشجع ليلة السبت لاكمال لوحة النفرة حتى يحقق رقما كبيرا في الدخل !!
المريخ يعود من مصر الى الخرطوم ظهر اليوم
نجوم المريخ ادوا ما عليهم وتبقي دورنا جميعا و يجب ان نتوحد صفا واحدا نزلزل الارض تحت اقدام السطايفة
وفاق سطيف وصل الى الخرطوم بكامل النجوم بعكس ما كان يكتب اعلامه الذي حاول التخدير و تضليل المريخ
سيعلم الجزائريين اي منغلب ينقلبون يوم السبت و اي خسارة سيتلقونها
الوفاق هو الوفاق ان حضر حتى بالفنائل لاننا في المريخ تعودنا ان نحترم الكبار و الصغار
قوة الوفاق لن تتأثر بذهاب لاعب على الاطلاق و لذا سنلعب معه بقوة المريخ وبروحه الباسلة وسيحقق اخوان بكري الانتصار المؤزر باذن الله
الجميع مشغولين بالمريخ وكيفية تحقيقه للفوز على وفاق سطيف الا همت الباحث عن تارات قديمة .
الكل خلف المريخ حتى الاهلة في معركة السبت بيينما يفكرهمت فيما لا يعني ابناء المريخ.
لا مكان لهمت بعد اليوم في المريخ طالما انه كل مرة يكون فيها المريخ مشغولا بمعركة ينشغل هو بحرب خاصة
همت عاند المريخاب وعمل على الاطاحة بغارزيتو و المريخ مقبل على مباراة في نصف النهائي
على همت ان يخرج غير مأسوف عليه ان كان مشغولا بانتخابات الاتحاد المحلي بينما ابناء المريخ يتوحدون لدفع ضريبة المريخ ضد بطل الجزائر
متفرقات
البشريات من مصر جات
بكري المدينة جاهز لضرب السطايفة
زيايه وصل و لكننا لا نخشاه و سينال الوفاق المعلوم و المعتاد
المريخ ضرب الوفاق في ارضه و ليس غريبا عليه ان يعلها في امدرمان
هناك من ابناء المريخ قالوا ان المريخ سيخسر داخل ارضه و علي جماهير المريخ تقبل الخسارة الافريقية
لهم نقول ان روح المريخ الباسلة ستضرب كل فريق
من لا يثقون في نجوم المريخ عليهم ان يلزموا دارهم
جماهير المريخ قادرة على تحطيم المستحيل و ستشجع اللاعبين حتى النصر
من في قلبه شيء آخر لغير تشجيع المريخ عليه ان يلزم داره
المريخ الذي ازاح الترجي الوفاق وقهر الاهلي المصري وكانون الكاميروني سيدمر قلعة الكحلا و البيضا
تعالوا لتروا بعيونكم هزيمة الوفاق من داخل الاستاد
يهمنا وقفة الانصار قلب المدينة ونضال امير وشراسة على جعفر ورمضان وبقية رفاقهم اما اصحاب القلوب السوداء لا مكان لهم في المريخ
كلنا مع المريخ حتى النصر
اخيرا
الصفوة كانت في الميعاد


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الملاعب تنفي تلقيها أي عرض جزائري لنقل مباراة المريخ والوفاق       






نفت  قناة الملاعب الفضائية على لسان المهندس محمد عمر الفاروق رئيس مجلس إدارة  القناة تلقيهم لأي عرض من أي قناة جزائرية لنقل مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف  يوم السبت المقبل ورفع الشارة لتلك القناة لبثها بالتضامن مع الملاعب وذكر  محمد عمر أنهم ايضاً لم يبدأوا اتصالاتهم لنقل لقاء الإياب المقام في  التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري بمدينة سطيف

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهداف تبث تقريراً عن لقاء المريخ والمقاصة وتؤكد مشاركة بكري أمام الوفاق       






 بثّت قناة الهداف الجزائرية تقريراً  بالفيديو عن مباراة المريخ ومصر المقاصة الودية أمس الأول بالقاهرة والتي  كسبها الأحمر بهدف الغاني أوكراه وحرصت القناة الجزائرية على بث العديد من  اللقطات من المباراة إلى جانب الهدف الذي سجله أوكراه وتحدثت القناة كذلك  عن الإصابة التي تعرض لها بكري .المدينة مهاجم الأحمر في المباراة وكشفت أن  الإصابة طفيفة وأن اللاعب سيشارك بصورة طبيعية في لقاء وفاق سطيف يوم  السبت المقبل وأثار التقرير التلفزيوني المصور جدلاً واسعاً على مواقع  التواصل الاجتماعي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن
المبالغة فى اظهار ضعف وفاق سطيف خصما على المريخ

المريخ اليوم هو ممثل السودان والامل الوحيد الذى تبقى له لتحقيق البطولة الافريقية لاول مرة فى تاريخ دولة مؤسسة للاتحاد الافريقى حيث ان اقصى ما حققه السودان فى تاريخه تاهل الهلال مرتين لنهائى البطولة قبل اكثر من ربع قرن ولان تحقيق هذه البطولة هو انجاز للسودان قبل ان يكون انجازا قاصرا على المريخ مما يتتطلب من كل الشعب السودانى ان يقف خلف الفريق الذى يمثل فرصته الوحيدة الامر الذى يفرض على الاعلام الملون المنتمى لاى من الفريقين ان يرتفع لمستوى الوطن ويخلع عن نفسه التعصب للون حتى تتوحد الجهود خلف ممثل السودان فى اهم بطولة مؤهلة لان يسجل المريخ اسم السودان لاول مرة بين افضل اندية فى العالم ولعل الواجب الاول يقع هنا على اعلام المريخ لان الافراط فى التعالى والتقليل من من الهلال مردوده على الاعلام الازرق ان يكون خصما على المريخ والافراط بل والعمل على افشال المريخ فى مهمته الوطنية وليس المريخية لهذا فان مسئؤلية اعلام المريخ اكبر حتى لا يصبح الاعلام الازرق خصما على اعداد ممثل السودان فى البطولة فماهى مصلحة المريخ فى مكاسبه لكل اندية السودان اما اعلام الهلال فان الانحياز للوطن هو مسئؤلية لا يعلى عليها وبصب لمصلحة الفريقن لانه يشكل دافعا اكبرللهلال لمزيد من العطاء وحتى يفرض ذت الموقف على اعلام المريخ اما ان يسخرا التعصب الاعمى لافشال المريخ فانه فى نهاية الامر يصب خصماعلى الفريقين فى المنافسات الدولية الرسمية والمتابع لما تشهده الساحة الاعلامية اليوم من افراط لاظهار منافس المريخ وفاق سطيف بالضعف حتى اصبح اعلامنا متفرغ لاظهاره بالضعف سواء كان من جانب اعلام المريخ عن جهل او من اعلام الهلال عن سوء قصد لان اظهار منافس المريخ بالضعف يصب خصما على المريح لانه يؤدى تلقائيا للاستهانة به كخصم خاصة اننا عبر التاريخ ظللنا ترصد الفرق السودانية على مستوى الاندية والمنتخبات الوطنية انها تؤدى بجدية وقوة اكثر متى واجهت خصوما اقوى و تتضعف وتتواضع فى النتيجة امام الفرق التى تقلل من شانها وتصمها بالضعف لانها تلعب فى مواجهتها باستهانة لان ردود فعل اللاعب السودانى تاتى خصما على الفريق كلما توهم ضعف خصمه لهذا فان ما نشهده فى الاعلام اليوم من مبالغة فى اظهار ضعف منافس المريخ وفاق سطيف حيث لم يخلوا يوما من الاخبار والتحليلات التى تقلل من اعداد الفريق المنافس للمريخ وهو امر يصب ضد المريخ وليس لصالحه فالمريخ وايا كانت المبالغات فى اظهار وفاق سطيف بالضعف بالترويج لمشكلاته ونتائجه فى الدورى المحلى فهذا العبث الاعلامى ليس مكانه الاعلام السودانى لانه يضر بالمريخ ويقلل من اعداده ويزور الحقيقة التاريخية ان المريخ يلاعب خصما اعلى منه رصيدا فى البطولة وانه فريق لا يمكن الاستهانة له والتقليل من قوته فالاعلام السودانى مطالب بان يظهر منافس المريخ باكثر من قوته حتى يخلق دافعا اقوى في لاعبيه او يكف عن الافراط فى نشر ضعفه والاخبار التى تقلل من قوته مما يشكل دافعا اقوى له فى مواجهة المريخ وسببا فى استهانة لاعبى المريخ به بعد ان توجه الاعلام بالفوز مسبقا بحكم طعف الخصم المنافس ولكن هل يرتفع الاعلام لهذه المسئؤلية ؟؟
اشك فى ذلك وان كنت اعتقد ان المسئؤلية الاكبر تقع على رؤساء تحرير الصحف بوقف نشر اى عمود او خبر يقلل من قوة منافس المريخ حتى يعد المريخ نفسه لمواجهة خصم قوى ليحقق النتيجة الايجابية بدلا من ان يعيش تحت وهم ان فوزه مسالة وقت فيعود محبطا لكل شعب السودان
ولا عذر لمن ا نذر

خارج النص

-- اولا الشكرا لكل الاخوة شانتير وابو حمد و ومريخابى ابها و ود الحاج وطارق ومحمد نور و سودانى وايمن مشو والاسر جمالك المعذرة لقد سبق ان اعلنتها بصراحة اننى لن التفت لاى تعقيب صاحبه يقرا ما اكتبه بعين واحدة سواء كانت حمراء اللون مثلكم او زرقاء اللون لان صاحب العين الواحدة لن يضيف لى حتى استفيد من تعقيبه كما انه تفسه لن يستفيد مما اكتب لهذا المعذرة ان تجاهلت تعقيباتكم وسابقى بانتظار من يحقق منكم البطولة الافريقية ويمثل السودان فى كاس العالم للاندية ويومها سانحنى اجلالا له ايا كان لونه احمر او ازرق وبغير ذلك فضوها سيرة

- شكرا الاخ تامر واقول ليك البعاينوا بعين واحدة زى الجماعة الفوق ديل كلامهم لا بودى لا بجيب وهم من اسباب الازمة

- شكرا الاخ بابا الحل بيد الدولة والدولة مغيبة تفسها وما عايزة تحل

- شكرا الاخ ابوعبيدة عبدالفتاح وجهة نظر موضوعية واضافة جديرة بالاعتبار

- شكرا الاخ صالح نهيض اضافة موضوعية

- شكرا الاخ عبدالباقى برافو عليك لكن شوف المعقبين بعين واحدة بكتبوا فى شنو ديل هن سبب الازمة وفشل الكرةالسودانية وشوف بغنوا لاسود سيكافا كيف وفى البطولة الافريقية صفر على الشمال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يتابع المران المسائي للأحمر ويطمئن على جاهزية الفريق



 



  حرص المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي  المريخ على متابعة المران المسائي للفريق بموفمبيك بالقاهرة واطمأن على  جاهزية الفريق للقاء الوفاق قبل الوصول للخرطوم ظهر اليوم وقال ونسي إنه  كان متخوفاً للغاية من احتمال غياب عدد من اللاعبين مثل بكري المدينة في  مباراة صعبة للغاية وأمام منافس لا يُستهان به وأضاف: لكن بكري بدّد كل  مخاوفنا وشارك في المران بصورة مميزة للغاية وأصبحت الآن أكثر اطمئناناً  على قدرته على المشاركة بصورة طبيعية وعلى قدرة المريخ في تقديم مباراة  كبيرة وتحقيق نتيجة مميزة لأن مباراة كبيرة ومهمة مثل مباراة الوفاق تتطلب  أن يكون المريخ في كامل جاهزيته وبكامل عناصره ودون أن يفقد مجهودات أي  لاعب لافتاً إلى أن العودة القوية لرمضان عجب ومن بعده بكري المدينة جعلت  كشف الفرقة الحمراء خالياً من الإصابات بعد أن بدأ عبده جابر التدريبات  البدنية بالجري حول الملعب وأصبح من المرجح أن يلحق بالمباراة ونوّه ونسي  للدور الكبير الذي ستقوم به الجماهير في مباراة الوفاق وكشف للاعبين عن  الترتيبات المبكرة التي قامت بها الجماهير من أجل مناصرة الأحمر في موقعة  الوفاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
 بابكرمهدي الشريف 
  أجمل شي زيارة ونسي  

 ×  الزيارة  الجميلة التي قام بها الباش مهندس أسامة ونسي ، رئيس نادي المريخ  لمعسكر ناديه بجمهورية مصر العربية ، تعتبر  من أجمل الأشياء التي تساعد  الفريق على تخطي فريق  سطيف والولوج لدور المجموعتين بإذن الله تعالى .
 × كرة القدم الحديثة ورغم الجانب الاحترافي الطاغي عليها والمسيطر على كل  تفاصيلها ، إلا أنها تعطي الجوانب الأخرى مساحات كبيرة جدا .
 × فالجوانب النفسية مهمة جدا في شغل وادارة كرة القدم ، ولا غنى عن هذا  الجانب مهما كانت قوة ومهنية واحترافية  اللاعبين والأجهزة الفنية والكوادر  الكملة لدائرة العملية .
 × الرأي عندي هو أن أهم عنصر من  عناصر  النفسيات عند النفوس البشرية ، هو وجود القائد بين جنوده ، والجلوس إليهم  والتقرب منهم والاهتمام بشؤنهم والتفاكر معهم في إمورهم  الخاصة والعامة  وحسهم على  الجد والاجتهاد وبذل العطاء .
 × والأمر الاخر المهم في  الجانب النفسي هو اطمئنان اللاعبون والجهاز الفني على حقوقهم ونيلها حال  جاء وقت سدادها ، أو أن تتوفر الثقة لديهم بأن المسؤولين يعطون أمر حقوقهم  ومستحقاتهم اهتماما وتقديرا صادقا  .
 × إذن ذهاب الرجل الأول في النادي  الاحمر لمعسكر الأبطال بموفمبيك المصرية ، والجلوس إليهم والتحدث معهم  يعتبر أمرا جميلا ، وعملا جد مقدرا يستحق أن نتناوله بالإشادة والتقدير   بكل تأكيد .
 × والأجمل في زيارة الأخ الرئيس أنه لم يذهب إلى هناك مطلق  أياديه ومقلب جيوبه ، بل حمل معه الدنانير والدراهم الضحاكات ، وسلم  الجنود الاستحقاقت والمرتبات ، فطابت السرائر وارتاحت الضمائر وارتفعت  المعنويات ، فلك ألف تحية وسلام ونسي المقدام .
 × هذا هو المطلوب من  لجنة التسيير الحمراء وقد قامت به على الوجه المكتمل ، والان كل أهل المريخ  الصفوة على أتم السعادة والرضاء ، إلا من أبى ، ومن يأبى  مثل هذا ؟ إلا  أعمياء البصيرة وأصحاب الضلالة والهوى .
 × نشيد ونثمن الجهد الذي بذل  في تحضير الفريق لمباراة الذهاب أمام الفريق الجزائري الكبير ، ونستطيع  القول بأن ما تم يعتبر عملا نموذجا في  تجهيز الأندية الكبيرة للمقابلات   الكبيرة .
 × لقد بددت لجنة التسير بقيادة الرجل الهادئ ونسي ، كل مخاوف ومحاذير المشفقين والمتابيعن والعاشقين للأحمر الوهاج .
 × وما يعجبنا في السيد رئيس لجنة التسيير الحمراء ، أنه يسير بسير رؤساء  المريخ ، حيث أن الرجل يلتزم الصبر والأدب ، والحياء الذي جمل كل من ترأس  النادي الأحمر منذ الميلاد وحتى والي الجمال .
 × وهذه صفات مطلوبة بقوة  في قادة الجماهير المتنوعة ، فالادارة ليس عملا فهلويا ، أو كلاما هطرقيا  أو تجريحا وذما للاخرين أبدا أبدا .
 × ويعود المريخ اليوم كاملا   مكتملا جاهزا لمعركة السبت الأخضر ، ليترجم هذا العمل على أرض الواقع ،  ويخرج بنتاج يعينه في مباراة الإياب بسطيف الجزائر إن شاء الله . 
 ×  فالإدارة رفعت التمام لكل أهل الكيان ، وأبدعت وأتممت البنيان ، وتبقى عمل  الاخرين من لاعبين وفنيين وجماهير وإعلام ، فلا نشك في تناغم جميع الحلقات  وتبادل الأدوار بين كل المكونات .
 × لا خوف على الأحمر الوهاج ، فهو  محروس بعناية الإله ، وحمية الأنصار وفلاحة أهل الشأن فلن يذل ولن يهان على  مر الأزمان وفي كل الأحوال ، فالنصر ات ات لا محال بل لا جدال .
 الذهبية الأخيرة 
 ×وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم ، نردد :
 فـــي تاريخــــك شــــــوف مريـخــــك 
 تلـــقي الانجـــــازات هـــي رصـــيدك
 بتـــهز الملعــــب وانــت بتـــلعـــــب 
 وكـــل خصــــــومك منـــك تــــــتعب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺧﻤﺲ ﺷﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ تتزين بالمريخ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ 

كشف  ﻗﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ ﺣﺎﺝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺣﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻦ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﻊ ﺧﻤﺲ ﺷﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻺﻋﻼﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﻤﺼﺎﻥ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ  ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ .

ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺘﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﻤﺼﺎﻥ المريخ ﻫﻲ :
1/ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺑﺎﻻﻧﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺮﻱ ﻟﺒﻄﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻣﻮﺗﻠﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ .
2/ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺑﺘﻼﺱ ﻹﻃﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ .
3/ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻳﺴﺎﻧﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺮﻱ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺠﺎﺕ ﺑﻴﻜﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ .
4/ ﺷﺎﺷﺎﺕ ﺗﻲ ﺳﻲ ﺍﻝ ﺍﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﺒﻴﻌﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ .
5/ زيوت ماستر .

هذا  وﺃﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ ﺣﺎﺝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﺃﻛﻤﻠﻮﺍ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻣﻊ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺎﺕ  ﺍﻟﻀﺨﻤﺔ ﻟﺘﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﻤﺼﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺣﻮﻝ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﻴﺢ ﻣﺸﺎﻫﺪﺓ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ  ﻧﻈﺮﺍً ﻟﻠﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علمت المتابعات ان قطاع التعبئة بالمريخ قدم مقترحا لاعضاء مجلس الادارة  بإرتداء شعار الفريق كاملا وذلك في مباراة المريخ وضيفه وفاق سطيف  الجزائري مساء السبت القادم في دوري ابطال افريقيا والطواف حول الملعب قبل  انطلاق المباراة والقيام بتحية الجماهير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينة: تجاوزت الإصابة تماماً ونعرف الكثير عن الوفاق



 



  أكد بكري المدينة مهاجم المريخ في  حديث لقناة الملاعب تجاوزه الإصابة التي تعرض لها مؤخراً وأصبح في كامل  جاهزيته لقيادة المقدمة الهجومية للفرقة الحمراء في مباراة الوفاق وأشار  بكري إلى أن الإصابة في الأصل لم تكن مزعجة لذلك كان واثقاً من أنه سيعود  على وجه السرعة وسيشارك في التحضيرات بصورة طبيعية وسيسهم مع زملائه في  قيادة الأحمر لتخطي عقبة منافسه الجزائري مؤكداً أنه الآن في أفضل حالاته  واستفاد كثيراً من المعسكر الإعدادي ويتوقع أن يقدم مردوداً مميزاً مع  فريقه أمام وفاق سطيف وأضاف: الروح العالية التي أدى بها اللاعبون جميع  التدريبات تجعلني أكثر ثقة في أن المريخ سيكون في الموعد وسيقدم مباراة  تاريخية أمام وفاق سطيف وسيبثت للجميع أنه مؤهل تماماً لخطف بطاقة الترشح  على حساب منافسه الجزائري، وتوقع بكري الا تكون المهمة سهلة مشيراً إلى أن  المريخ اصطدم بالوفاق العام الماضي وأصبح يعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن منافسه  الجزائري مثلما أصبح الوفاق يعرف الكثير عن الأحمر لذلك فإن المباراة ستكون  على المكشوف مشيراً إلى أن التغييرات القليلة التي حدثت في الوفاق ربما  خصمت من رصيد الفريق بغياب عناصر مميزة لكن المريخ لم يفقد أي عنصر بل أضاف  قدرات هجومية ممتازة مثل تراوري وعنكبة لذلك سيكون الأحمر في وضع أفضل  وسينجح في قلب الطاولة على منافسه الجزائري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليديا الجزائرية ....â™،â™،â™،â™،

  مقالي عن مباراة الزعيم المرتقبة أمام الوفاق السطايفي ......
 سيواجه الزعيم السوداني مرة أخرى النسر الأسود في الدور 16 من البطولة  الإفريقية في ال9 من الشهر الجاري بملعب المريخ بأم درمان السودانية 
 ستكون المواجهة قوية و حاسمة لكلا الفريقين 
 لكن أعتقد أن المريخ قادر على الإطاحة بالوفاق السطايفي هذه المرة أيضا  بعدما أطاح به الموسم الماضي في دوري الأبطال بهدفين نظيفين في مباراتهم  بالسودان حيث أحرز الأهداف وقتها أوغسطين أوكرا و علاء الدين يوسف .لن أقول  هذه المرة ان السبب و الدافع عامل الأرض و الجمهور و إنما بالإضافة إلى  ذلك الوضع الإداري المتأزم الذي يمر به الفريق السطايفي خاصة بعد رحيل  مدربه جمال الدين ماضوي قبل التحاقة بنادي الوحدة السعودي و الذي كان السبب  الرئيسي لوصول الفريق لمرحلة أصبح فيها خصما يستحق الإشادة 
 لكن إذا  رأينا مستوى الناد في الفترة الأخيرة للاحظنا انحطاط كبير في المستوى و  أكبر دليل هو عدم تواجده حاليا في وضعية مريحة في الترتيب العام ب 25 نقطة و  هي المرتبة التي لا ترضي طموح الفريق و طموح جماهيره و مما لا يساعده في  تحقيق أهدافه بالتواجد مع أندية كبيرة و متقدمة 
 كل هذه عوامل تساعد الأحمر الوهاج في تحقيق الفوز بسهولة و لنقل بنتيجة جيدة 
 كما و أن هذه المباراة ستكون كفرصة للمدرب و المدير الفني للبرهنة خلالها  على فعالية المعسكر التحضيري الذي أقيم بالقاهرة و على جدوى تأجيل مبارتي  الأهلي عطبرة و المريخ نيالا من أجل هذه المواجهة و كما أنها فرصة لتجسيد  خطواته من الجانب التكتيكي و البدني للفريق هذه المرة الذي يملك عناصر   قوية و لا تنقص إلا خطة يجد بها نفسه قادرا على اللعب في ارضية الميدان  بثقة على الفوز على الخصم



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :

* الهلال كادوقلي  (-- : --) الهلال الابيض الساعة: 16:30 .. استاد كادوقلي

* النسور (-- : --) المريخ نيالا الساعة: 20:00 .. استاد الهلال

* النيل شندي (-- : --) الهلال الساعة: 20:00 .. استاد شندي

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - ذهاب ربع النهائي :

* سبورتينغ براغا - البرتغال (-- : --) شاختار - أوكرانيا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

* فياريال - أسبانيا (-- : --) سبارتا براغ - التشيك الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

* أتلتيك بيلباو - أسبانيا (-- : --) إشبيلية - أسبانيا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا (-- : --) ليفربول - إنجلترا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري المصري- الأسبوع 24 :

* المقاولون العرب (-- : --) بتروجيت  الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: النيل للرياضة

* وادي دجلة (-- : --) اتحاد الشرطةالساعة: 20:30.. القناة: النيل للرياضة

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري عبداللطيف جميل السعودي للمحترفين- الأسبوع 24 :

* الوحدة  (-- : --) الرائد الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: ام بي سي الرياضية

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :

* الرابطة كوستي (1 : 0) اهلي الخرطوم

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - ذهاب ربع النهائي :

* فولفسبورج - ألمانيا (2 : 0) ريال مدريد - أسبانيا
* باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا (2 : 2) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري أبطال آسيا - المجموعات :

* غامبا - اليابان (0 : 2) شنغهاي - الصين
* بيكامكس - فيتنام (3 : 2) جيونبك - كوريا الجنوبية
* سوون - كوريا الجنوبية (1 : 1) ميلبورن - أستراليا
* لوكوموتيف - أوزبكستان (1 : 0) سباهان - إيران
* جيانغسو - الصين (1 : 2) طوكيو - اليابان
* تركتور - إيران (2 : 0) باختاكور - أوزبكستان
* النصر - الإمارات (0 : 0) الاتحاد - السعودية
* الهلال - السعودية (1 : 0) الجزيرة - الإمارات

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري المصري- الأسبوع 24 :

* الداخلية (1 : 0) غزل المحلة

===== 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يحل ضيفا على النيل شندي في الدوري السوداني

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

يسعى الهلال لفرض هيمنته وصدارته المطلقة لبطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز، عندما يحل ضيفا على الوافد الجديد النيل شندي، وذلك بمدينة شندي شمال السودان مساء الخميس ضمن الجولة الـ 12 للبطولة.

ويتصدر الهلال جدول الترتيب برصيد 28 نقطة، ولكنه يواجه اختبارا حقيقيا أمام فريق لم يتذوق طعم الفوز منذ 8 جولات سابقة.

وكان الفريق الأزرق قد استعاد بعضا من ثقته بعد خروجه من دوري أبطال إفريقيا وفاز على مضيفه أهلي الخرطوم بهدف القائد سيف مساوي.

وسوف تكون مباراة الغد هي الثانية للمدير الفني المصري طارق العشري الذي سينفذ سياسة جديدة هي الاعتماد على اللاعبين الشباب بدرجة هجين أقل من اللاعبين الخبرة وذلك بهدف صناعة فريق المستقبل حسب منهج مجلس الإدارة بعد وداع الهلال لبطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا من الدور الأول.

ويستعيد الهلال في هذه المباراة خدمات قلب الدفاع عمار الذي غاب عن المباراة السابقة ضد أهلي الخرطوم بسبب الإيقاف، وربما يحدث تعديل في مركزالظهير الأيسر وصناعة اللعب بمشاركة ظهير المنتخب الأولمبي محمود اُم بَدَّة، والغاني آيشيا.

أما فريق النيل شندي صاحب الأرض والجمهور فلديه 9 نقاط في الترتيب، ويعاني من نزيف حاد في النقاط بسبب خسائر متتالية كان آخرها في ديربي المدينة الذي خسره 0-3 من الأهلي شندي.

وستكون مهمة المدير الفني للنيل شندي البرازيلي جوزيه باولو تحفيز لاعبيه للعب بشكل أقوى أمام الهلال المتصدر والقوي أملا في تميز فني وإعلامي يقود لاكتشاف القدرات الحقيقية لبعض اللاعبين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرازيلي باولو مدرب النيل شندي : تابعت آخر مباراتين للهلال وقادرون على هزيمته

تحدث المدير الفنى لنادي النيل شندى البرازيلي باولو عن مباراة اليوم قائلا فريقي قد اكمل جاهزيته للقاء وقد تابعت اخر مباراتين للهلال ووقفت على العديد من النقاط الهامة التى سالعب عليها واضاف اننا نحترم الهلال كثيراً وهو من اهم العامل التي تساعد الفريق في تحقيق الفوز في لقاء اليوم مشيراً الى ان لاعبية نفذوا الخطة التي سيخوض بها الفريق في مران الفريق الاخيرة ووقف على الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية لديهم وعن وجود حارس مرمى واحد فى المران قائلا ان حارس الفريق الاساسي عانى من بعض الالام وقد منحناه راحة عن المران والفريق ككل فى قمة الجاهزيه للمباراة واتمنى التوفيق فيها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة كوستي يعمق جراح الأهلي الخرطوم بالدوري السوداني

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت


واصل فريق الرابطة كوستي انتصاراته ببطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم، وحقق فوزه الثاني على التوالي اليوم الأربعاء، بملعبه بمدنية كوستي جنوب السودان على الأهلي الخرطوم بنتيجة 1-0.

وأحرز هدف الرابطة مهاجمه الفارع والقوي محمد موسى في الوقت القاتل من المباراة "الدقيقة 90+2".

ورفع الفائز نقاطه إلى 12 نقطة بينما تجمد الأهلي في وتجمد الأهلي الخرطوم في 10 نقاط.

وشهدت المباراة طرد حكم المباراة لمحور فريق الأهلي الخرطوم محسن إسماعيل الذي كان قد دخل بديلا للاعب مجاهد عباس، كما أصيب مهاجم الأهلي المميز زاهد حسين ودخل بدلا منه عباس النيجيري.

وقد عمقت هذه النتيجة جراح الأهلي الذي غابت عنه ذاكرة الانتصارات قرابة الشهرين، بينما حقق فريق الرابطة فوزه الثاني على التوالي.

وفي مباراتين أخريين الخميس ببطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز يستضيف ملعب مُورتا بمدينة كادقلي جنوب السودان مباراة الحصان الأسود ومفاجأة الممتاز حتي الآن فريق هلال كادقلي وضيفه فريق هلال الأبيض، وذلك ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الخامس عشر لبطولة سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

أصحاب الأرض هلال كادقلي يدخلون المواجهة في قمة المعنويات بعد تحقيقهم للانتصار الأول علي فريق الخرطوم الوطني هذا الموسم بهدف، ليقفز الفريق للمركز الثالث ويصل للنقطة الـ24، ويأمل مدربه شرف الدين أحمد موسي في مواصلة سلسلة الانتصارات علي حساب هلال الأبيض اليوم.

أما طرف اللقاء الثاني فريق هلال الأبيض، فيدخل المباراة وفي رصيده 19 نقطة في المركز السابع، وتعادل الفريق في آخر مبارياته علي ملعبه أمام الخرطوم الوطني سلبيًا، ويأمل مدربه الشاب فاروق جبرة في العودة بالنقاط كاملة من عرين الأسود بمورتا. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفرق العربية تخوض تحديات صعبة في دوري أبطال أفريقيا

DPA ©

تسعى الفرق العربية للمضي قدما في بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا لكرة القدم، والتأهل إلى مرحلة المجموعات بالبطولة رغم المواجهات الصعبة التي تنتظرها في دور الستة عشر للمسابقة.

وتحمل 7 فرق لواء الكرة العربية في البطولة حاليا، وهي ناديا الأهلي والزمالك المصريان ووفاق سطيف ومولودية بجاية الجزائريان والنجم الساحلي التونسي والمريخ السوداني وأهلي طرابلس الليبي، وذلك عقب اجتيازها دور الـ32 للبطولة الذي لم يخل من المفاجآت.

ويشهد ذهاب دور الستة عشر مواجهتين عربيتين، حيث يلتقي الزمالك مع ضيفه مولودية بجاية، فيما يواجه المريخ ضيفه وفاق سطيف.

ويرغب الزمالك في مداواة جراحه المحلية عندما يواجه بجاية على ملعب بتروسبورت بالقاهرة بعد غد السبت، وذلك بعدما تلقت آماله في الاحتفاظ بلقب الدوري المصري ضربة جديدة موجعة بخسارته صفر / 1 أمام ضيفه الإسماعيلي يوم الاثنين الماضي في البطولة المحلية، ليبتعد بفارق 9 نقاط خلف غريمه التقليدي الأهلي متصدر البطولة.

ويأمل الزمالك، المتوج باللقب في 5 مناسبات كان آخرها عام 2002، في مواصلة تفوقه على الأندية الجزائرية في البطولة، بعدما سبق له أن أطاح بفريقي شبيبة القبائل ومولودية وهران الجزائريين عامي 1984 و1993 على الترتيب.

وتعززت آمال الزمالك في تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية خلال اللقاء بعدما وافقت السلطات المصرية على حضور 6 آلاف مشجع لمؤازرة أبناء ميت عقبة في المباراة.

من جانبه، يطمح مولودية بجاية في إنهاء عقدة أندية الجزائر مع الزمالك، واستغلال حالة عدم الاستقرار التي يعاني منها الفريق المصري مؤخرا، أملا في تأهله إلى مرحلة المجموعات للمرة الأولى في تاريخه.

وحقق بجاية، الذي يحتل المركز الثاني في ترتيب الدوري الجزائري حاليا، مفاجأة كبيرة بعدما أقصى الأفريقي التونسي من البطولة مبكرا، عقب فوزه 2 / 1 في مجموع مباراتي الذهاب والعودة بدور الـ32.

واطمأن عبدالقادر عمراني مدرب بجاية على جاهزية لاعبيه للمواجهة المرتقبة بعدما حقق فريقه فوزا كبيرا 5 / 1 على جمعية وهران السبت الماضي في الدوري المحلي.

وفي مباراة أخرى، يحل وفاق سطيف ضيفا على المريخ بأم درمان في مواجهة متكافئة يصعب التكهن بنتيجتها.

وكان الفريقان قد سبق لهما أن التقيا في دور المجموعات بنسخة البطولة الماضية، حيث تعادلا بهدف لمثله في جولة الذهاب بالجزائر، فيما فاز المريخ بهدفين نظيفين في جولة الإياب بالسودان.

ودخل المريخ معسكرا مغلقا بمصر استعدادا لمواجهة سطيف، خاض خلاله مباراة ودية أمام فريق مصر المقاصة المصري انتهت بفوز الفريق السوداني بهدف نظيف.

في المقابل، يسعى الوفاق، بطل المسابقة عامي 1988 و2014، لمصالحة جماهيره التي شعرت بخيبة أمل كبيرة بسبب نتائجه الهزيلة في المسابقة المحلية، حيث يقبع حاليا في المركز الحادي عشر بالدوري الجزائري بفارق 4 نقاط فقط عن مراكز الهبوط.

ويغيب عن الوفاق كل من خير الدين لعروسي ومنصور بن عثمان بداعي الإصابة، بالإضافة إلى مراد دلهوم بسبب الإيقاف.

ويخوض الوداد البيضاوي المغربي، الفائز بالبطولة عام 1992، مواجهة من العيار الثقيل أمام ضيفه تي بي مازيمبي بطل الكونغو الديمقراطية (حامل اللقب) في نهائي مبكر للبطولة.

ويدرك الوداد ضرورة تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في مباراة الذهاب التي تقام على ملعبه وأمام جماهيره حتى يسهل مهمته في لقاء الإياب الصعب الذي سيقام بمدينة لومومباشي معقل مازيمبي الذي كان شاهدا على فوزه الكبير 5 / صفر على المغرب التطواني العام الماضي في آخر مباريات الفريق الكونغولي مع الأندية المغربية في البطولة.

وأثار الوداد قلق جماهيره قبل لقائه الأفريقي، بعدما تلقى خسارة مفاجئة 1 / 2 أمام ضيفه حسنية أغادير في مباراته الأخيرة بالدوري المغربي يوم الأحد الماضي.

ويخوض الأهلي، صاحب الرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة برصيد ثمانية ألقاب، اختبارا أسهل نسبيا حينما يخرج لملاقاة يانج أفريكانز التنزاني.

ويلعب الأهلي المباراة بمعنويات مرتفعة بعدما عزز تصدره للمسابقة المحلية بفوزه 5 / 3 على مضيفه اتحاد الشرطة في الدوري المصري يوم الأحد الماضي قبل توجهه للعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام.

وتشهد المباراة مواجهة هولندية من خارج الخطوط بين مارتن يول المدير الفني للأهلي وهانز فان دير بلوخيم مدرب يانج أفريكانز الذي عاد لتدريب الفريق التنزاني مجددا.

وتبدو حظوظ الأهلي هي الأوفر لاجتياز عقبة يانج أفريكانز، لاسيما بعدما حسم الفريق المصري لصالحه جميع مواجهاته الثلاث السابقة التي جمعته مع نظيره التنزاني أعوام 1988 و2009 و2014 .

ورغم ذلك، يرى أسامة عرابي المدرب المساعد بالأهلي أن مهمة الأهلي لن تكون سهلة أمام يانج أفريكانز.

وصرح عرابي لمحطة (الشباب والرياضة) الإذاعية المصرية :"تابعنا مباريات يانج أفريكانز الأخيرة، وبدا لنا أنه أفضل من الفريق الأنجولي الذي واجهناه في دور الـ32".

وأضاف عرابي :"إنه فريق منظم، ولديه خط وسط عنيف، ويتسم مهاجموه بالسرعة والقوة، ولديه لاعبان محترفان أحدهما إيفواري والثاني من مدغشقر".

وأوضح أن "يانج أفريكانز لديه سلاح آخر مميز، حيث يخوض مبارياته بحضور جماهيري كبير".

وفي مواجهة أخرى، يحل النجم الساحلي، متصدر الدوري التونسي حاليا، ضيفا على إنييمبا النيجيري في تكرار للقائهما بنهائي نسخة البطولة عام 2004 التي توج بها الفريق النيجيري.

ويطمح النجم في مواصلة مسيرته بالبطولة، التي فاز بها عام 2007، في ظل سعيه لاعتلاء منصة التتويج الأفريقية مجددا للعام الثاني على التوالي، بعدما توج بلقب كأس الاتحاد الأفريقي (الكونفدرالية الأفريقية) العام الماضي.

ويواجه أهلي طرابلس مهمة صعبة، حينما يلتقي مضيفه أسيك ميموزا الإيفواري، الفائز باللقب عام 1998 .

ويحلم أهلي طرابلس بمواصلة مفاجآته في البطولة بعدما أطاح بالهلال السوداني من دور الـ32 .

ولعب الفريق الليبي مباراتين وديتين استعدادا لمواجهة أسيك، حيث فاز 1 / صفر على مواطنه السويحلي، وبثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد على أريانه التونسي.

وتحوم الشكوك بقوة حول مشاركة النجم المخضرم طارق التائب مع الفريق أمام أسيك بعدما أصيب خلال لقاء أريانه.

ويلتقي في دور الـ16 أيضا الملعب المالي مع ضيفه زيسكو يونايتد الزامبي، فيما يواجه فيتا كلوب من الكونغو الديمقراطية ضيفه ماميلودي صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي.


*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عصام شعرانى
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
صباح الخير على عموم الصفوة الكرام 
كل الامنيات الصادقة للزعيم بالتوفيق والسداد



آآآمين ود خالتى الصفوة الرااائع 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااجل .. الخضراء تتدخل بقوة لنقل الممتاز
ديربي سبورت:الخرطوم
دخلت فضائية الخضراء بقوة على الخط لنقل منافسة دوري سوداني الممتاز في  نسختها ال(21) واشار الباشمهندس محمد علي ابوشيبه المدير العام للقناة في  حديثه لديربي سبورت بانهم قدموا عرض مغري للاتحاد العام ستنال الاندية  بموجبه مبالغ مجزيه والسيد امين المال الاستاذ اسامه عطا المنان ابدى تفهم  وتجاوب كبير معنا كما قمت بتكليف درة المعلقين كريم حسن للتفاوض مع قادة  الاتحاد العام وبالفعل جلس مع الدكتور حسن ابوجبل وزكي عباس وانجز المهمه  بنجاح تام ولدينا اجتماع حاسم اليوم مع نائب رئيس الاتحاد العام الاستاذ  الطريفي الصديق والقناه جاهزه لنقل مباريات اليوم اذا وافق الاتحاد على  العرض وانتقلنا لمقرنا الجديد بالعمارات شارع (27) وجهزنا استديوهات حديثه  ومعدات جديد بمواصفات عالميه ونريد ان نقدم خدمه ممتازه للمشاهد الكريم  والرياضيين عموما موعودين بتغطية مكثفه لادق التفاصيل عن الممتاز ووضع  برنامج وخطة طموحه لتغطية كل الفعاليات حتى تحضيرات الاندية كما نعد  الجمهور بنتلفزة العديد من البطولات المهمه بصورة حصرية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
دخلنا أجواء اللقاء


* بدأت حمى اللقاء الكبير بين الزعيم والوفاق يوم بعد غد السبت بعون الله تعالى تدب في دواخلنا جميعا ومع اقتراب الموعد والعد التنازلي نسأل الله أن يثبت أقدام لاعبينا وجمهورنا الوفي فقد أكمل الزعيم ولجنة التسيير كل الاستعدادات المطلوبة بمستوى جيد والباقي الدور على الشفوت لإكمال الصورة الزاهية بخمسين ألف داخل القلعة الحمراء وليسبق حضورهم الدعوات الصالحات والتحصين بالقرآن الكريم وسؤال الخالق عز وجل النصر المبين…
* اليوم مساء بإذن الله تعود بعثة الزعيم الظافرة من معسكرها الناجح بالقاهرة والذي استمر لستة أيام في تدريبات الجمنازيوم والسباحة والكرة صباحا ومساء وبتغذية صحية وراحة نفسية وتخلله لقاء المقاصة الذي كسبه الزعيم بهدف أوكرا السينما…
* معسكر موفنبيك القاهرة كان فال خير لتجاوز وواري رايح جاي وإن شاء الله يكون أيضا فال خير لتجاوز الوفاق والوصول لدوري المجوعات والمضي قدما حتى تحقيق البطولة بإذن الواحد الأحد، فالمعسكر كان فرصة لتأهيل المصابين وإزالة الإرهاق من لاعبي المريخ في المنتخب…
* وبالأمس زف الدكتور عماد عابدين طبيب المريخ البشرى لجماهير الزعيم بشفاء عجب والعقرب وتدربهما بصورة طبيعية في تمريني الأمس وجاهزيتهما التامة لمباراة السبت فيما وصل علاء الدين للفورمة المطلوبة التي تجعله يلعب اللقاء من بدايته إلى جانب اكتمال تأهيل جمال سالم بعد تدريبات مكثفة له منذ لحظة وصوله للمعسكر…
* الزعيم في الغالب سيجري تمرينه الرئيسي صباح اليوم بالقاهرة ثم يتوجه عصرا للمطار ليصل بعون الله السابعة مساء اليوم وعليه سيتدرب السادسة مساء غد الجمعة باستاده نسبة لارهاق السفر حيث يكون من الصعب التدريب صباح الجمعة وكل ذلك متروك لأمر المدرب…
* أمس انعقد اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة للمباراة وحسنا فعلت بالإبقاء على فئات التذاكر كما هي قياسا باللقاءات الإفريقية السابقة وعليه نتوقع أن تتدافع جماهير الصفوة نحو الاستاد مبكرا كما عودتنا لأداء ضريبة الزعيم وترك مشاهدة التلفزيون لعشاق الأحمر في الأقاليم وحول العالم والذين نطلب منهم صالح الدعوات للأحمر الوهاج ونسأل الله أن يقدم الزعيم مباراة كبيرة تفرح الجميع…
* اللجنة مطالبة ببذل أقصى درجات الحذر والرقابة الصارمة على مداخل الاستاد لمنع دخول أي مواد ممنوعة قد تفسد أجواء اللقاء وتؤثر بالتالي على تركيز الجمهور واللاعبين على حد سواء كما أنها مطالبة بمحاربة مافيا الدخول المجاني ونرجو من الجمهور الحرص على أن تمزق التذكرة حتى لا يستفاد منها مرة أخرى….
* بذلت لجنة التيفو وجميع الأولتراسات والروابط ولجان التعبئة مجهودات جبارة وأكملت إعدادها واستعدادها لأسلوب تشجيع ضارب من بداية اللقاء إلى نهايته وسيبدأ التيفو لحظة دخول لاعبي الزعيم من النفق لأداء المباراة ولمدة دقيقة ثم مرة أخرى قبل انطلاق صافرة الحكم بثلاثة دقائق لتتفرغ بعدها الحناجر للهتاف الداوي والمتواصل حتى نهاية اللقاء ونتمنى ان يشتد في لحظات التعادل السلبي لاقدر الله ونحذر من صافرات الاستهجان لأن لديها مفعول عكسي على اللاعبين وتثبط من همتهم…
* من المقرر ان تكون قد وصلت فجر اليوم بالطيران التركي بعثة الوفاق والتي قالت عنها الصحف الجزائرية أنها من أضخم بعثات الفريق راجعة ذلك لأهمية اللقاء وتخلف عن الحضور رئيس النادي حمار وأحد اللاعبين بسبب الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية ومن المقرر أن يتمرن اليوم مساء بملاعب تقانة كرة القدم او الأسرة وغدا في استاد المريخ في الثامنة مساء موعد اللقاء الرسمي…
* كما وصل فجر اليوم طاقم التحكيم البوركيني بقيادة الحكم جشوا والمراقب الإثيوبي ومن المقرر ان يعقد الاجتماع التقليدي نهار غد الجمعة في مكاتب اتحاد كرة القدم…
* لا صوت إذا يلعو على صوت المعركة ولاحديث لنا إلا عنها فالتتوحد قلوب الجميع ومساعيهم نحو تهيئة الأجواء ليقدم لاعبو الزعيم مباراة قوية للذكرى والتاريخ وعليه كل الملفات الأخرى ستعلق إلى ما بعد المباراة إن شاء الله…
* لم تعد جماهير المريخ في المباريات الأفريقية اللاعب رقم 12, بل ظلت اللاعب رقم واحد حتى في نظر جميع المراقبين للدور المتعاظم الذي قامت به تلك الجماهير الوفية في جميع المباريات الأفريقية والمحلية, وفي المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظر المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف السبت يراهن الجميع على الدور الكبير الذي ستقوم به الجماهير في تلك الموقعة حتى تنقل الأحمر إلى دور المجموعات بفوز عريض في الخرطوم تحسبا للقاء الجزائر…
* جميع كيانات التشجيع أكدت جاهزيتها للقيام بدورها على أكمل وجه في تشجيع الفريق ومساندته بقوة في المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظره أمام وفاق سطيف متمنية أن تتوحد كل الجماهير الحمراء خلف المريخ حتى يحقق الهدف المنشود وعقدت العديد من الاجتماعات خلال الأيام الماضية بدار النادي لحشد الجماهير بحضور أعضاء مجلس الإدارة والأقطاب والجمهور..
* تكونت لجان الحشد ولجنة استقبال الروابط ولجنة الخدمات ولجنة لمراقبة الأبواب ولجنة أمراء المدرجات ولجنة تزيين الشوارع ولجنة مالية وتم صيانة عدد من النوبات وشراء الأعلام وهم الآن في حالة اجتماعات متواصلة حتى يوم السبت, ولديها مفاجأة غير سارة تنتظر وفاق سطيف ونتمنى من كل المسميات التوحد والتشجيع داخل الملعب بصوت واحد طالما أن الهدف واحد…
* ونتمنى من القائمين على أمر المباراة فتح الأبواب منذ وقت مبكر، ونناشد أخيرا جماهير المريخ أن لا تبدأ التشجيع قبل بداية المباراة وأن توفر جهدها حتى انطلاق صافرة البداية, و نتمنى من كل مريخي أن يرتدي و يحمل شعاري المريخ باللونين الأحمر والأصفر اللذان ارتبطا بالبطولات وادوا الجلاليب والعمم إجازة حتى تكتمل اللوحة الزاهية وما النصر إلا من عند الله نسأله تعالى نصره المؤزر….

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اعضاء مجلس المريخ يرتدون شعار النادي في مباراة الجزائري
 
 
   علمت المتابعات ان قطاع التعبئة بالمريخ قدم مقترحا لاعضاء مجلس الادارة  بإرتداء شعار الفريق كاملا وذلك في مباراة المريخ وضيفه وفاق سطيف الجزائري  مساء السبت القادم في دوري ابطال افريقيا والطواف حول الملعب قبل انطلاق  المباراة والقيام بتحية الجماهير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد التام : سنوحد الزي وعايزين تشجيع داوي



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
قال نائب الامين العام لنادي المريخ محي الدين عبد التام ن الترتيبات قد اكتملت لمباراة السبت ضد فريق وفاق سطيف وانهم سيوحد الزي للجماهير حتى يخرج التشجيع بصورة مثالية وقال نريد تشجيا مثاليا يهز الارض تحت اقدام الوفاقيين لكن بصورة مثالية وقال ان المباراة ستشهد تفتيشا دقيقا لكل المشجعين وطالب انصار النادي بالوقفة القوية خلف اللاعبين حاتى يكون الملعب كالمرجل يغلي ويؤدي لرهبة نجوم الوفاق و لكن في حدود التشجيع المريخي المعروف مثل المباراة الاخيرة ضد واري النيجيري .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لشركات تتسابق للاعلان على قمصان نجوم المريخ



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال امين خزينة المريخ الطاهر حاج علي ان مجلسه نجح في إقناع خمس شركات للاعلان في قمصان النادي بالاضافة لحول الملعب وذلك في جولة و ذلك في مباراة الفريق ضد وفاق سطيف الجزائري و شركة بالانس الوكيل الحصري لبطاريات موتلو التركية بالسودان وشركة بتلاس لإطارات السيارات وزيوت ماستر وشركة ايسانس الوكيل الحصري لمنتجات بيكو التركية بالسودان وشاشات تي سي ال الأكثر مبيعاً في العالم وأكد الصادق حاج علي أنهم أكملوا تفاصيل الاتفاق المالي مع هذه الشركات الضخمة لتعلن على قمصان المريخ فضلا عن عائدات البث .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ بالسبت



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 تقرر ان يعقد الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف الجزائري المقرر لها السبت ظهر نفس اليوم و ذلك بحضور اداريي الفريق حيث تم تأجيل الاجتماع الفني بطلب من المراقب ويتوقع ان يحضره من جانب المريخ الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة و ذلك بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدمو يجدر ذكره ان المريخ كان قد واجه الوفاق و تأهل على حسابه الى نصف نهائي الابطال بعد ان وقع معه في مجموعة وكان حينها الوفاق هو الفائز ببطولة افريقيا في موسم 2014 خلال مجموعة ضمت ثلاثة اندية جزائرية و حقق المريخ الفوز على العلمة خارج القواعدو تعادل مع الوفاق بهدف و خسر بامر التحكيم من اتحا العاصمة الذي وصل الى نهائي البطولة عبر بوابة الهلال .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تصل ظهر اليوم للخرطوم



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
من المتوقع ان تصل الى الخرطوم ظهر اليوم بعثة فريق المريخ بعد ان خاض المريخ معسكرا مقفولا في العاصة المصرية القاهرة لمدة اسبوع خاض فيه الفريق مباراة بجانب عددا من التدريبات المكثف تحت إشراف المدير الفني لوك ايميل وقف من خلالها على جاهزية اللاعبين و تطبيق طريقة اللب التي سيخوض بها مباراة السبت فضلا عن تجهيز اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا مع اللاعبين و الفريق في الفترة الاخيرة التي سبقت مباراة مصر المقاصة و كان قد شهت ميلاد اكثر من نجم جاهز لضريبة المريخ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* البلدوزر يطارد الثلاثي في الهدافين

إرتفع محمد موسى هداف الرابطة كوستي برصيده الشخصي من الأهداف إلى “7” بعد أن سجل هدف فريقه القاتل في شباك الأهلي العاصمي في لقاء الفريقين عصر اليوم على ملعب كوستي في الممتاز وقاد فريقه للفوز وبات الاعب على بعد هدف واحد من بشة لاعب الهلال وإيزكال لاعب الأمل عطبرة وهدفين فقط من كليتشي هداف الأهلي شندي ومتصدر ترتيب الهدافين حتى الآن .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
خلاص مافي تاني كلام
باقي لينا يومين لرفع التمام

حراك رهيب
وجو عجيب
تاني الباقي شنو
الباقي حضورك ياشفت انت والمعاك في الحلة في القروب في اي مكان ….
كلو شي جاهز حتى الموية الباردة والتلج جاهزين ..
المافي شنو كل شي موجود ومتوفر
ناقصانا حناجركم وحضوركم !!
غايتو لما قالوا الفقر يولد الابداع ماكضبوا!!
فلس لجنة التسيير اظهر لينا مبدعين واظهر لينا اقطاب ومشجعين …
كنوز مدفونة في الارض طلعت لينا ذي بات مان وسوبر مان وورونا الطفأ النور منو وورونا انو المال عندهم ما بساوي اي شي امام جمال الزعيم ….
شباب مكافح ظهر لينا في القروبات
شباب ذي الورد
تسلموا ياشفوت وما عدمناكم وما عدمنا مواهبكم ….
**************************
كل قروب يقول للقروب التاني نحن ابطال التضحية و الملحمة !!
شفوت اثبتوا للوجود انو حب الزعيم جاري في دمهم وفي عقلهم
ناس تجي من الصباح للاستاد يطمنوا علي العمل وبعد داك يمشوا لاعمالهم والواحد ممخمخ !!
يعني مظبط دماغوا بالوان الزعيم…
وفي ناس خارج السودان تقول ساكنة في عرضة امدرمان الاخبار عندهم والدعم منهم وما فضل ليهم الا تواجد اجسادهم فقط
روحهم معلقة في بوابة عبدالقيوم
ياخي ديل شفوت عجيبين الواحد فيهم ينوم ويقوم وبحب الزعيم مهموم!!
**************************
في عز معمعتنا دي ناس يطلعوك خارج النص وهم قلة قليلة لكن رسالتنا ليهم ارجوا الراجيكم من اقلامنا بعد نفرة شطيف سطيف عشان حنخصص كلماتنا ليكم والكلام دا موجه لبعض الإعلاميين والإداريين
الناس الشايتة شمال وعاملة فيها كتاب مقال !!!
لاعايزين تشاركونا في رفع الهمة ولاعايزين تحتجبوا وتريحونا !!
عاملينا فيها منظراتية
بالله دي ايام تنظير !!!
ماعندك شغلة غير محاربة الجمال
لاخليت جمال سالم لاجمال الوالي
الجمال شكلو عامل ليك عقدة
ونحن مريخنا كلو جمال…..
صبرا ايام قليلة ونفضى ليكم
انتظرونا في قادم الايام بالجديد ليكم!!
*************************
لو صحت الانباء عن السقطة الحصلت في تقرير مباراة المريخ والمقاصة ونشرت في قناة الهدف تبقى مجزرة في حق المريخ واتمنى التحقق من صحتها ومن المتسبب في تلك المجزرة والجريمة
**************************
ختاما
الدعوات والتوفيق للزعيم
ويوم السبت يوم الخبت ويوم الشطيف لسطيف
**************************
منتظرنكم ياشفوت علي المدرج المرة دي عشان نشجع ونحضر الإعادة في التلفزيون عشان نتفرج ونستمتع بروعة حضورنا واهازيجنا وروعة المباراة سمعتوني نحن علي المدرج عشان نشجع والفرجة شوفها فيدوهات واعادات فقط
منتظرنكم تعال ومعاك البتقدر عليه من الشفوت العندو ركشة يملاها والعندو امجاد يملاها والعندو حافلة دا بعز ما عزة جد وناس الدفارات ديل كمان هم بيت الكلاوي يعني شيالين التقيلة..
ناس العربات الخاصة لو لقيتو فرقة في الضهرية ماتبخلو بيها !!!
**************************
وواحد جميل مننا رحل امس قبل ايام من المعركة!!
ننعاه و ننعي فيه الخلق والمشاركة حتى اخر نفراتنا مشارك نشارك قروبات عشق الزعيم غŒجمعنا في وفاة أحد أعضائها
المميزين
كان الفقيد/ عمر محمد ابراهيم (الضباح) حسن السريرة دمث الاخلاق
سائلين الله عز وجل ان يتغمده برحمته وان يلهم آله وزويه الصبر والسلوان
سالين الله ان يتقبله قبولا حسن
وباذن الله الصفوة ماتقصر في الواحب تجاه اسرته كالعهد بنا باذن الله
*************************
خارج النص
الناس البتكره (جمال) المريخ تأكدوا اننا كلنا (جمال)
و(جمال) لي (جمال) يفرق
وكلو صابي في بحر (جمالنا)
والعايز ال( جمال) يجينا جاي والبشجع ال(جمال) يقرب والبعادي ال(جمال) دا يشوف درب غير (جمال ) المريخ
لانو بي بساطة
المريخ عالم (جميل )…
تعالوا يوم السبت عشان تشوفوا (جمال) التيفو و(جمال) المدرج وبي بساطة روعة المدرج من زمن ( جمال) معانا
موتوا بغيظكم يامحاربين ال(جمال)…
فهمتونا !!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* هيثم كابو يكشف أسرار صراع تلفزة الدوري الممتاز وقصة (اللعب تحت الطاولة) 2!
 
 



ضد التيار |
  هيثم كابو يكشف أسرار صراع تلفزة الدوري الممتاز وقصة (اللعب تحت الطاولة) 2!
   * وتحدثنا في حلقة أمس عن فساد العام قبل الماضي، وما وصلت إليه شراكة  الكوايتة مع التلفزيون بشأن قناة النيلين الرياضية، وصولاً إلي بيع القناة  للدوري الممتاز (دون وجه حق) لقمر (عرب سات) الاصطناعي تحت مسمى الرعاية  و(تدوير الرؤوس والتروس عكس حركة سير الحقائق مع الطبق الذي تحول 26 درجة  شرقاً)..!
  * تفجرت العام  الماضي أزمة التلفزة السنوية ولم يستطع التلفزيون القومي (واجهة التعاقد  والطرف الأصيل) الإيفاء بالعقد المبرم بينه والاتحاد العام لكرة القدم في  ظل فشل قناة النيلين (ذراع التلفزيوني الرياضية) في تسويق مباريات الدوري  وتحقيق عائد يمكنهم من دفع قيمة التعاقد سنوياً..!
   * عدنا لمربع التهديدات والوعيد والتصريحات و(لو ما دفعتوا ما تجيبوا  كاميراتكم واعتبروا عقدنا معاكم انتهى)، والنيلين التي جاءتها التلفزة (هبة  رسمية) بعد تدخل جهات عليا يخرج المسؤولين فيها للتلويح باتجاههم للقضاء  ويقولون أن عقدهم سارياً، و(ما كان يرفع ضغط الرياضيين وقتها أن برمجة  الدوري هي السارية بينما لا مكان للتلفزة نتيجة عدم وضوح التعاقد وغياب  الشفافية من جهة، وللشد والجذب الذي يحدث من جهة أخرى)..!
   * كتلة الممتاز (كيان يجمع الأندية التي تلعب بالدرجة الممتازة) حقوقها  تهدر أمام أعينها ولا تملك سوى الصراخ في وجه الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم في  الصحف الرياضية، وسماع وعود قادة الاتحاد داخل قاعات الاجتماعات والمشاهد  هو المتضرر الأكبر من عدم التلفزة، و(على المتضرر اللجوء للإذاعة)..!
   * يعتبر بث مباريات البطولة الأولى في البلاد هو حلم كل قناة فضائية  رياضية متخصصة في السودان، لذا كان من الطبيعي أن تعمل قناة (قوون) التي  يملكها رجل الأعمال صلاح إدريس على التحرك للحصول على الدوري الذي كان  (حصرياً) على شاشة قناتها عند انطلاقة بثها عندما كانت مملوكة للأستاذ  رمضان أحمد السيد..!
  * (قوون  صلاح إدريس) تزيد الأزمة تعقيداً بوضعها العام الماضي لعرض مغرٍ يسيل له  اللعاب على طاولة الاتحاد العام.. القناة تريد بثاً حصرياً للدوري نظير 8  مليارات جنيه (ما يعادل مليون دولار آنذاك).. عرض بلغة الأرقام يصعب رفضه  وبإمكانه حل إشكالية التلفزة من جهة وزيادة عائدات الأندية من جهة أخرى  فصوت كتلة الممتاز المنطلق وقتها عبر وسائل الإعلام قد صم أذان قادة  الاتحاد العام..!
  * هلل معظم  قادة الاتحاد للعرض واعتبروه فتحاً تسويقياً ومكسباً كبيراً فمنذ سنوات  والاتحاد يصر على أن قيمة تلفزة الدوري لا تقل عن (مليون دولار) ولو تضاءل  سوق الإعلان التجاري حد التلاشي..!
   * أمسك أمين خزينة الاتحاد العام أسامة عطا المنان بالقلم ومهر توقيعه  أسفل (عقد اتفاق مبدئي) مع قناة قوون لحين التوقيع النهائي في احتفال خاص،  فقد اتفق الطرفان على كافة التفاصيل وبشرا بما وصلا إليه من اتفاق ولكن…!
   * أجتماع عاصف داخل أروقة الاتحاد العام ينسف الاتفاق من جديد؛ فرئيس  الاتحاد د. معتصم جعفر (وقف ألف أحمر) ضد كل ما تم الاتفاق عليه .. أصوات  المجتمعين (تحت طاولة) وأحياناً الهمهمات فوقها تعزو رفض معتصم لخلافه  الحاد مع مالك القناة صلاح إدريس.. ورئيس الاتحاد يعلل رفضه لمخاوف لا  يستبعد حدوثها مستقبلاً؛ فلو تسلموا نصف المبلغ (4 مليارات جنيه) لحظة  التوقيع فإنه لا يستبعد أبداً فشل القناة في دفع (نصف المبلغ المتبقي)  الأمر الذي يشير إلى انفجار الأوضاع في منتصف الموسم والعودة لدائرة الأزمة  من جديد، ومنع القناة من التلفزة، واحتجاجات الأندية و(القصة ذات التفاصيل  المعروفة لكم جميعاً)..!
  * هل  رفض معتصم جعفر عرض قوون نكاية في صلاح إدريس واعتبرها فرصة لرد عملي على  الحملة الصحافية الضارية التي كان يشنها ضده رئيس نادي الهلال السابق الذي  ترشح لكرسي رئاسة الاتحاد العام وفشل في الوصول إليه؟ هذا سؤال جانبي لسنا  معنيين بالإجابة عليه في هذه السلسلة من المقالات و(إن كان إيراده يضع  الجميع أمام الصورة الحقيقية للقضية بكل ملامحها وتفصيلاتها وكافة تقاطيعها  وقسماتها)..!
  * (هناك دوري  بلا تلفزة).. أصوات الاحتجاج تعلو نبرات غضبها.. النائب الأول لرئيس  الجمهورية يتدخل.. ثمة عقد يتم توقيعه بعد عاصفة من الأحداث و(أرقام غريبة)  تظهر في العقود، وعاصفة قوية تهب في اجتماع ساخن في منتصف الموسم الماضي  بالاتحاد العام لتخلع أوتاد الثبات، ومعتصم جعفر يعود للتبرير من جديد،  وعضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد عبد الرحمن علي (ابن شقيق أسامة عطا المنان) يشعل  النيران في المكان، وحكاوي عن قناة (بي إن سبورت) الفضائية ووعود (رفع  الشارة) وغيرها من أسرار هي ما سنطرحه في حلقة الغد بالتفصيل.
  نقش أخير
  جاتك عشان بلدك كريمة معززة
  تملأها زيف نلقى المآسي (متلفزة)..!
  هيثم كابو
  اليوم التالي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الوفاق يهرب الى باريس..وبلعميري يرفض السفر للخرطوم

اشتعلت الاوضاع بشكل متسارع في الوفاق قبيل الوصول للخرطوم فجر اليوم لمواجهة المريخ يوم السبت..وتفاجا انصار النادي بسفر رئيس النادي لباريس دون الاستجابة للمطالب المالية للاعبي الفريق حسب وعده لهم
وتسبب ذلك في رفض المدافع بلعميري السفر مع بعثة سطيف قبل لحظات من اقلاع الطائرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نشيد الأحمـــر الوهـاج
كلمات: محمد الخير حامد
ألحان : محمد محمــــــود
أداء : معتز جـوطـــــــــــــه

الصــــفوة كانت في الميعـــاد و الأحمــر الوهــــاج قـــــــدل
انت الزعيم أصــــل الهــــــوى وملك النجوم .. انت البطـــل

مريخ عظيم .. اسمو الزعــيم فخــــــــــراً و ذُخْــــراً للوطــن
روعـة وجمال .. اخلاق و فـن باقيــــات على مـــــــر الزمن

فيك النجوم من كــــل لـــــون قــادوا الفــــــريق و المنتخب
مانديــــلا بتاريخــــــو جــــــاك سيكافا كاســــين من دهب

مريخنا دايمـــــــا في العــــــلا ودايمــــــــاً بترفـــــع للروؤس
ما الشــارقة كانت روعة بيـك جات من دبي أغلى الكوؤس

سموك زعيم وأصلك عظـــيم وفُـــــــــزت حققت المُــــراد
و كاساتك المحمـــولة جـــــواً بيها شـــرفت البـــــــــــــلاد

مريخنا في الميدان صــــعب أشـــهدلو يا تـــاريخ و قــول
سـوداننا فوق .. مريخنا فــوق دُقِّـــوها يا صــفوة الطبـــول

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حارس وفاق سطيف: سنحسم التأهل من الخرطوم برغم صعوبة المهمة أمام المريخ



أبدى حارس وفاق سطيف الجزائري سفيان خدايرية تفاؤله في قدرة فريقه على تحقيق الفوز على المريخ يوم السبت في ذهاب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال وحسم ورقة الترشح من الخرطوم مبيناً أن الوفاق سيسعى بكل جدية من أجل تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية تسهّل من مهمته في التأهل للمجموعات قبل مواجهة الإياب بسطيف وقال خدايرية في في تصريح له في مطار هواري بومدين قبل تحرك بعثة الوفاق من الجزائر في طريقها للخرطوم وقال خدايرية: المقابلة ستكون جد صعبة بين فريقين يعرفان بعضهما البعض بحكم مواجهتي السنة الماضية في نفس المنافسة لكننا لا نملك خيارا آخر غير اللعب من أجل ضمان التأهل هناك في ام درمان ونحن مستعدون لذلك للأننا فريق كبير ولا نخشى اي فريق  وسنلعب بجدية من أجل الفوز بالخرطوم حتى نسهّل من مهمتنا في لقاء العودة بسطيف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وضوح شديد 
عبدالله كمال 
القلعة الحمراء لا تخون

* والنجوم في السماء تحدثنا عن نصر قادم لا محالة وفرح لملم اطرافه واتجه الينا، والقلعة الحمراء بدأت تزدان وتتجمل في انتظار عاشقها الاحمر الذي سيشرف السودان في الرابعة من عصر اليوم، بعد ان يكون منافسه الذي ترتجف اوصاله قد وصل اليها قبل خمسة عشرة ساعة بالتمام والكمال.
* والقلعة الحمراء التي كانت مصدراً لفرح السطايفة من قبل عندما لعب بها المنتخب الجزائري، وكانت موقعاً للحزن لهم في الموسم الماضي، لن تخون هذه المرة وستواصل على ذات منوال العام الفائت، مع وجود نوايا مبيتة بأن يعود وفاق سطيف الى ارضه محملاً بما تنوء شباك سفيان خدايرية عن حمله من الاهداف.
* وكما ان القلعة الحمراء عودتنا ان لا تخون حبيبها وسيد الاسم، فان الرهان على الصفوة لم يخيب ابداً، وها نحن جميعاً في انتظار ما تخبئه جماهير القلعة الحمراء لمنافس افريقي جديد، فـ(تيفو) WE CAN للابهار والدهشة، ولكن التشجيع الداوي وهز ارضية الملعب تحت اقدام المنافسين هو ما نرجوه وننتظره بفارغ الصبر.
* نعلم ان كثيراً من مدن السودان اعدت العدة من اجل الانتقال الى المدرجات ليلة السبت، ونعرف ان كل احياء الخرطوم قد رتبت حالها لتسبق القادمين من الولايات وتحجز مقاعدها مبكراً في ذلك الاستاد الفخيم، ورغم ذلك نهمس في اذن كل من تسول له نفسه ان يجلس ليشجع المريخ من خلف التلفاز ان اترك الجبن واقتل الكسل وتوجه الى قلعة النجوم لتضع بصمتك في انتصار نريده تاريخياً.
* والاخبار من القاهرة تؤكد ان البلجيكي ايمال ابرز آخر اسنانه سخرية من ذلك الفيديو الذي تسلمه سويسري وفاق سطيف وبه تسجيل لمباراة المريخ ومصر المقاصة لم يتوقف الان غيغر عن مشاهدته ظناً منه ان خطط المدربين ونظرياتهم تلعب الدور الاكبر في انتصارات المريخ، وما يدري ان زلزال الملاعب دائماً صاحب القدح المعلى في الانتصارات الحمراء.
* هم يتخوفون من بكري المدينة، ونحن نقول لهم ان الخوف لا يجب ان يكون من ابن (ديم المشايخة)، فالابداع والامتاع والاقناع وحتى القوة دائماً ما تتخذ طريقها الى الملعب هناك من مدرجات القلعة الحمراء ولا اي مكان آخر، فان استطعتم ايقاف المدينة ولا اظن ذلك يسيراً عليكم، لن تتمكنوا من ايقاف هدير الاصوات التي ستحاصركم من كل مكان.
* اهل المريخ لا يراهنون على اقدم اللاعبين فقط، بل ان الرهان الحقيقي يكون على (الحلاقيم) التي ستكون سيدة الموقف لرسم لوحة تشجيعية جديدة ندهش بها القارة الافريقية من اولها وحتى آخرها، تماماً كما تعودت الصفوة ان تفعل في الموسم الماضي، فعزام التنزاني دخل الملعب واوصال لاعبيه ترتجف رعباً من الزئير، وكابوسكورب لحق به، وحتى الترجيون ابناء باب سويقة لم تكن اقدامهم بخير والسبب هو بالتأكيد زلزال الملاعب.
* نراهن على صفوة مشجعي السودان، في ان يرسموا لنا لوحة جديدة ويفجروا بركاناً كامناً في دواخل نجوم الفرقة الحمراء ليصولوا ويجولوا ويبدعوا ويمتعوا ويمطروا الشباك بوابل من الاهداف، نتمناها نتيجة تاريخية بأقدام اللاعبين وعبر هدير الانصار في المدرجات، حتى يسافر الزعيم الى سطيف وهو مرتاح البال، وحين ذلك ستكون (حوبة اللاعبين) الذين نثق فيهم ثقة عمياء حتى وان كان يلعب في مواجهتهم قاساما نفسه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شفوت المريخ يقرنون الليل بالنهار لإعداد اكبر تيفو في مباراه وفاق سطيف موعدنا السبت باْذن الله









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في تصنيف الأندية الذي صدر بتاريخ 3/4/2016
 نادي المريخ الثالث افريقيا بعد مازمبي وفيتا ضمن المئه نادي عالميا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  تيفو جماهير المريخ لموقعة السبت أمام الوفاق والتعاون مع فريق  العمل الذي سيتواجد منذ وقت مبكر بطابق شاخور سيساعد على إخراج اللوحة  بالشكل الذي يعكس تميز وتفرد أنصار الزعيم



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

رئيس الوفاق يهرب الى باريس..وبلعميري يرفض السفر للخرطوم

اشتعلت الاوضاع بشكل متسارع في الوفاق قبيل الوصول للخرطوم فجر اليوم لمواجهة المريخ يوم السبت..وتفاجا انصار النادي بسفر رئيس النادي لباريس دون الاستجابة للمطالب المالية للاعبي الفريق حسب وعده لهم
وتسبب ذلك في رفض المدافع بلعميري السفر مع بعثة سطيف قبل لحظات من اقلاع الطائرة.




مزيداً من المشاكل ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكرا الذعيم ابراهيم شكرا الذعيم كسلااااااااااااااااوى ومنتصرين ان شاء الله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الهدف
أبوبكر عابدين
شرف المريخ في مشرفي القروبات



اخوتي الأكارم لاتلقوا بالتراب على وجه الشمس فالحق بائن والحقيقة لاتخفى على أحد ، من راهن على الجماهير لا ولن يخيب أبدا لأنها صاحبة المصلحة الحقيقية في ارتفاع هامة الكيان الأحمر بلاشك.
* مجالس الشورى والشرف هما تقليد قديم راسخ في تأريخ المريخ العريق فقد كان للمريخ مجلس يساند مجلس الادارة منذ العام 1930م وكان يسمى (مجلس الشيوخ) وكانت مهمته استشارية ومالية ، ولذا سارت أمور النادي بصورة فريدة حافظت على القيم الاجتماعية والرياضية على حد السواء وامتد هذا العمل العظيم متواترا حتى أيام الحجاج (شاخور وزروق وحاج التوم وحاج حسن عثمان) حتى أيام الراحل سيف الكردفاني رحمهم الله وغفر لهم.
* لا ولم ينقطع الخير في ابناء هذا الكيان العظيم وهاهي الايام الصعبة بعد رحيل الرئيس جمال الوالي والذي تحمل المسؤلية المالية لوحده سنينا عددا أصاب فيها وأخطأ شأنه شأن البشر أجمعين ،وعندما اشتد الأمر على من تولى الأمر في لجنة التسيير وغلت يد الكثيرين التفتت اللجنة يمنة ويسرى فلم تجد أحن ولا ارأف من الجماهير المحبة لناديها .
* جماهير المريخ العظيمة أستفادت من التكنولوجيا ونظمت نفسها فيما يعرف بالمجموعات(القروبات) وعلى الفور استشعرت المسؤلية وتصدت للأمر بهمة وعزيمة ونظمت يوم (النفرة العظيم) وفيه تجلت قدرتها ووفائها للكيان وفي حضور مجلس الادارة وفي ساعات تفق المال مدرارا حتى فاق نصف المليار جنيها دعم خزانة النادي وعمل على حلحلة الكثير من المشاكل بصورة أذهلت المراقبين .
* لم تتوقف مساهمات الجماهير وتعدت النطاق الى صيانة كاملة لمرافق النادي والاستاد وتعداها الى توفير المال لخبير التغذية الاجنبي ، ولم يتوقف الأمر وتعاهدت القروبات على تنظيم ذلك العمل على رأس كل شهر دعما للكيان الأحمر هذا وبالطبع لا ولن ننسى مساهمات المغتربين في الخارج والتي كانت قيمة وعظيمة اكدت التلاحم الجماهيري ايا كان .
*قبل أيام ونحن في برنامج المجال الرياضي بالاذاعة الطبية تقدمت باقتراح للجنة التسيير وهانذا أعيده وأقدمه للاخوة في لجنة التسيير وأتمنى أن يجد العناية والاهتمام وهو ان يصدر قرارا من المجلس بتسمية مشرفي القروبات (بلجنة الشرف) وهي بالطبع اللجنة المناط بها دعم المجلس ومساندته ماليا ومعنويا وأعتقد جازما بأن أولئك الرجال هم أهل لذلك المنصب وذلك التشريف والشرف وهو أقل مايمكن ان يقدمه مجلس الادارة لاولئك الرجال الذين ضحوا بوقتهم ومالهم واعلنوا استعدادهم للمساهمة في تنظيم العمل وجمع التبرعات دون مقابل ،فهلا استجابت لجنة التسيير في تسميتهم مجلسا للشرف المريخي وفي هذا ايضا تكريم ووفاء للجماهير المريخية عبر ممثليها ، والله من وراء القصد فهلا تسمعني اخي المهندس أسامة ونسي وهلا تسمعني أخي وصديقي العميد عامر عبدالرحمن وهلا استجبتم اخوتي الأكارام في لجنة التسيير ؟أتمنى ذلك.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺣﺮﺯ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺁﺩﻡ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺪﺍﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻴﺔ ﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ  ﻓﻠﻮﺭﻳﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﺠﺎﻣﻌﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺒﺎﻕ ﻣﺎﺋﺘﻲ ﻣﺘﺮ ﻣﺤﺮﺯﺍُ ﺭﻗﻤﺎ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍ .  ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺣﺮﺯﻩ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻫﻠﻪ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﻟﻤﺒﻴﺎﺩ ﺭﻳﻮ ﺩﻱ ﺟﺎﻧﻴﺮﻭ  ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻏﺴﻄﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن

 المريخ عمل صالح


 * لن أملّ ولن أكلّ من التأكيد والترديد يومياً على أن المريخ عمل صالح.
 * لذا فإنه مهما تكالبت عليه المشاكل والقضايا من كل شاكلة ونوع لا يجد أهله صعوبة في معالجتها.
 * ولو رجعنا بالذاكرة إلى الوراء أربعة أشهر فقط، فإننا كنا قد وضعنا  أيدينا في قلوبنا خوفاً من المصير المجهول بعد ذهاب أسطورة الإدارة  المريخية الأخ جمال الوالي، وخشينا من أن تتلاطمنا الأمواج، وتقذف بنا إلى  خارج حلبات التنافس المحلي والخارجي بدون حمص.. وبعد تكوين لجنة التسيير  زادت المخاوف أكثر وأكثر، باعتبار أن معظم عناصرها حديثة عهد بالعمل  الإداري، وبعضها (جديد لنج)، بالإضافة إلى أنهم جميعاً موظفون وليس بينهم  رجل مال واحد يطمئن القاعدة المريخية على أنه يمكن أن يكون (السداد) لأي  ملف يحتاج إلى مال فوري كما كان يفعل الوالي الغالي.
 * ولكن.. الحمد والشكر لله نجحت هذه اللجنة نجاحاً باهراً في مواجهة كل الصعاب، ومعالجة كل القضايا حسب أهمية كلا منها.
 * التجديد لأمير كمال.. وراجي ومعصب.. تسليم غارزيتو بقية مستحقاته  المالية.. التعاقد مع المدرب البلجيكي الجديد لوك إيميال.. تسجيل الأجنبي  كريم الحسن، والوطنيين النعسان وعطرون، وإعادة عنكبة.. تسليم اللاعبين  القدامى معظم مستحقاتهم المالية من حوافز ورواتب.. تنظيم معسكر إعدادي في  أديس أبابا والدوحة استعداداً للاستحقاقات المحلية.. ثم معسكر إعدادي في  القاهرة قبل مباراة الذهاب أمام النيجيري واري وولفز في أرضه.. ثم المعسكر  الحالي في القاهرة استعداداً لمباراة وفاق سطيف هنا في الخرطوم.. والآن تمت  الترتيبات لتنظيم معسكر قصير في الجزائر قبل مباراة الرد في سطيف.
 *  مصعب عمر توقف بسبب بعض مستحقاته ونجح المجلس في معالجتها وعاد ويشارك الآن  في تدريبات الفريق.. علاء توقف بسبب بقية بعض الحوافز وتمت معالجة قضيته  والآن في المعسكر مع الفريق.. جمال سالم زعم أن لديه بقية مستحقات من مقدم  العقد وعالج المجلس قضيته ووصل الخرطوم أمس وسافر إلى القاهرة والآن يشارك  في تدريبات الفريق.
 * إنها قضايا وملفات تهد الجبال، لكن لجنة التسيير  كانت (قدها وقدود).. وها هي سفينة المريخ تمخر عباب البطولة المحلية، ويجلس  الفريق على صدارتها.. وتمخر عباب البطولة الأفريقية، وها هو الفريق على  أهبة الاستعداد لتأكيد صعوده إلى دور المجموعات من الخرطوم بعد أن تخطى  الدور الأول بالفوز ذهاباً وإياباً على خصمه النيجيري.
 * كم كانت  سعادتنا وسعادة أعضاء لجنة التسيير كبيرة وجماهير المريخ تحمل مع مجلس  الإدارة هم الفريق، وترفد خزينة النادي بملايين الجنيهات في نفرة السبت  الماضي.
 * ويوم السبت القادم- بإذن الله- تحتشد هذه الجماهير في مدرجات  القلعة الحمراء، وتقوم بدورها المعهود في مؤازرة اللاعبين، وبث روح الحماس  والعزيمة في نفوسهم، ويكون لها القدح المعلى في تحقيقهم الفوز الكبير الذي  يسعدها ويسهل مهمتهم في مباراة الإياب.
 * وصولنا إلى المربع الذهبي  للبطولة السابقة لعبت فيه الجماهير دوراً كبيراً- وبإذن الله- تلعب الدور  الأكبر في حصولنا على كأس البطولة الحالية.. قولوا آمين.
 * أنا شخصياً (أتبلم) تماماً عندما أريد أن أكتب عن جماهير المريخ، ولا أجد في قاموسي المتواضع أي تعبير يمكن أن يفيها حقها.
 * وإن كنت قد قد أطلقت عليها من قبل لقب الصفوة، فإنني اليوم أرى أنها أكبر من ذلك بكثير.. وأن (صفة الصفوة) شويه عليها.
 * شويه خالص خالص.
 * ختاماً أحيي لجنة التسيير على تكليفها سعادة اللواء (أمن) كمال شقاق  ليكون المسؤول الأمني لمباراة السبت، وأملي كبير في أن يعمل أول ما يعمل  على مراقبة أبواب الدخول، ويطمئن إلى أن عمليات بيع التذاكر تتم بصورة  سليمة بعيدة عن أطماع ومسرحيات مافيا التذاكر، وأن يوجِّه مدير الإستاد إلى  ضرورة فتح جميع الأبواب بعد نهاية المباراة حتى لا تعاني الجماهير في  الخروج.. والله المستعان.
 آخر السطور
 * مؤسف والله أن نسمع عن شخص  حرضّ جمال سالم على موقفه الأخير، على خلفية تصريحات أبو جريشة عن تأخره،  وعرض عليه الصحيفة التي أوردت هذه التصريحات.
 * شخصياً لا أعرف هذا الشخص، ولا أريد أن أعرفه، لكنني أشك في أنه نفس الشخص الذي حرّض راجي من قبل، وحرّض مصعب، وحرّض علاء الدين.
 * عموماً نحمد الله أن مساعيه فشلت في مهدها.. وأن الرباعي الآن في معسكر  القاهرة بعد أن اكتشفوا نواياه الخبيثة، وتأكد لهم أنه فعل ذلك نكاية في  لجنة التسيير المريخية.
 * تباً له ولأمثاله.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يغادر للجزائر يوم 13 ابريل

 أوضح محي الدين عبد التام أن  بعثة المريخ ستغادر إلى الجزائر في الثالث عشر من الشهر الجاري عبر الخطوط  القطرية مشيراً إلى أنهم أكملوا الحجز متقدماً بشكره للخطوط القطرية بعد أن  وفّروا لهم 30 تذكرة بمبلغ 90 مليون فقط ولفت عبد التام إلى أن البعثة  وعقب وصولها الجزائر ستتوجه مباشرة للعلمة لإقامة معسكر قصير هناك حتى  يستعد الفريق بالشكل المطلوب للقاء الإياب أمام وفاق سطيف والمحدد له  التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسالة القاهرة _ صحيفة الزاوية _ محمد امان 

âˆ† راحة لبكري المدينة صباحا وعودة فى المساء.
منح الجهاز الفني للفريق راحة لبكري المدينة صباحاً و خضع لجلسة علاج طبيعي ظهراً قبل ان ينضم لبقية زملائه اللاعبين فى التدريبات المسائية و أكمل المران حتى نهايته و لم يعاني من أي اظ“لام

âˆ† اصابه طفيفة لعمر بخيت :
شعر النجم عمر بخيت ببعض الالام على مستوي الركبة و تم منحة راحه على بقية التدريب لانه سبق وان شعر بنفس الالام ابان الاعداد لمباراة وولفز شخصها الطبيب بانها اجهاد فى العضلات و بعد خضوعه للراحة عاد ولعب المباراة بشكل ممتاز.

âˆ† راجي: الوفاق صعب و نعشق خوض التحديات:
ذكر قائد الفريق فى تصريحات للصحيفة انهم يعشقون خوض المباريات الكبيرة و مباراتنا يوم السبت امام الوفاق مواجهة من العيار الثقيل و نحن نعشق هذا النوع من التحديات التي دائماً ما تأتي مثيرة و قوية طوال زمنها و الفوز فيها يكون له مذاق خاص و انا اعد الجماهير ببزل كل غالي في سبيل تحقيق الانتصار.

âˆ† المعز و جمال و ديدا فى الصالة:
ادى ثلاثي حراسة المرمي تدريبات صباح امس بصالة الجيمانيزيوم بالمنتجع تحت اشراف كابتن عبدالعظيم جابر لتقوية العضلات ورفع مهدل اللياقة البدنية و بعد نهايته نزلوا لارض الملعب لمشاهدة ما تبقى من تدريب المجموعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين زعماء 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يصل عصراً

تصل بعثة المريخ للخرطوم عصر اليوم قادمة من القاهرة بعد اقامة معسكر اعدادي قصير استعدادا لمواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في ذهاب دور الـ16 من دوري ابطال افريقيا بملعبه بأم درمان .. وعلمت المتابعات ان المريخ سيدخل معسكر مقفول بفندق (ايواء) حتي موعد مباراة السبت



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي
بكري يوسف
عاد الثنائي المنتظر

تبقت 48 ساعة فقط لمعركة الحسم المصيرية بين الزعيم السوداني والوفاق الجزائري والقلعة الحمراء كخلية نحل حيث يعمل الكل بهمة ونشاط وتجهز إحدى مجموعات العمل التشجيعي لعرض أكبر تيفو تشهده الملاعب السودانية ليس هذا فقط بل إن الحراك الجماهيري ظل متصلا طيلة الأيام الماضية تحضيرا لهذه المباراة واليوم ستجرى البروفة الرئيسية للاعبي المدرجات .
âک† وصول وفاق سطيف وحكام ومراقب المباراة مع عقد اللجنة المنظمة للمباراة لإجتماعها وإصدار ضوابطها يؤكد أن الكلام فعلا قد دخل الحوش وقد حق علينا أن نرفع من درجة التأهب إلى أقصى مدى لإنجاز المطلوب .
âک† لأول مرة يصل الزعيم لأرض الوطن قبل أقل من 48 ساعة من موعد مباراته الافريقية وقد لا يتمكن من إجراء مرانه الأخير بملعبه وهو ما لم يحدث في السابق فقد درجت العادة أن يكون التمرين الرئيسي لتبادل رفع التمام بين الفريق وجماهيره وكل يؤكد جاهزيته للآخر ويتفرقون على الوعد بالقتال حتى بلوغ النصر .
âک† إختار الزعيم هذه المرة أن تكون كامل تحضيراته بأرض الكنانة وبعيدا عن أعين الإعلام والجماهير على أمل أن يعود لمعانقة القلعة الحمراء وهو في أتم الجاهزية ليقدم المأمول وبسعد الأنصار في سبت الشفوت الحمر .
âک† عاد بكري المدينة ورمضان عجب للمشاركة مع زملاءهم بصورة طبيعية في تمرين الأمس وهي عودة تبعث بالأمان والإطمئنان وتقوي من مقدار الثقة في الفريق وتزيد من مساحات التفاؤل بين الشفوت نظرا لأهمية الثنائي في تشكيلة إيمال .
âک† عودة بكور للمشاركة ليست خبرا عاديا لأن اللاعب كان أحد أبرز هدافي دوري الأبطال في العام السابق وكان من الظلم أن لا يتوج بجائزة أفضل لاعب في البطولة لأنه لم يكتفي بإحراز الأهداف فقط بل كان صاحب أعلى أسيست بصناعته لكثير من الأهداف ومنها الحاسمة جدا وأهمية النجم ظهرت وبوضوح في إهتمام الإعلام الجزائري بالحديث عنه وإبراز خبر إصابته وغيابه المحتمل عن لقاء السبت ولعل عودته ستمثل صدمة كبيرة للسطايفة الذين هللوا كثيرا لإصابته لهذا فحمدا لله على إستعادة الفريق لخدمات كواي القلوب .
âک† اما رمضان فهو لا يقل أهمية عن العقرب لأنه لاعب من طراز خاص يملك كل مقومات اللاعب المحترف من قوة ومهارة وطموح وهو يمثل الخيار الأول للزعيم في خانة الظهير الأيمن التي ظل يشغلها بإمتياز منذ الموسم السابق وعليه فالآمال معقودة عليه في القيام بأدوار مزدوجة دفاعا وهجوما بإعتباره لاعب جوكر .
âک† على الصعيد الفني فإن دخول الثلاثي سالم والعقرب وعجب حيز الجاهزية توكد أن الزعيم بات جاهزا بما يكفي لإنزال الهزيمة بالوفاق .
âک† إداريا بذل مجلس الإدارة مجهودات مقدرة بدأت بتوفير معسكر موفمبيك ثم إجتهد فوفر الحوافز التي طار بها رئيس التسيير ونسي للمعسكر لإزالة بعض الهواجس ورفع الروح المعنوية لدى الفريق كما تم تكوين لجنة مريخية برئاسة خازن أموال الأحمر الرشيد الطاهر لتقوم بالترتيب للمباراة ولعل هذه اللجنة قد استحقت الإشادة لأنها أصابت قدرا من النجاح عندما توصلت لإتفاق مع بعض الشركات للإعلان على قمصان اللاعبين وقبلها حققت نجاحا ملموسا بتوقيع عقد إتفاق مع قناة الملاعب يقضي ببث المباراة نظير ربع مليار جنيه مع نسبة من العائد الإعلاني للقناة ستدخل خزانة المريخ في زمن إشتاقت فيه كثيرا للمال .
âک† بحسب متابعاتنا لحالة الإستنفار الكبيرة التي تسود أوساط مشجعي الأحمر وتزايد نسبة الإهتمام عندهم مع إقتراب موعد اللقاء فإننا نتوقع لزلزال الملاعب أن يسجل رقما قياسيا في الحضور ورقما خرافيا في المدخول المالي لأن الشفوت باتوا ينظرون للأمور من زاويتين مؤازرة الفريق ودعمه بالمال والأخيرة هذه دخلت دوائر الإهتمام بقوة في ظل إستشعار الجميع للمسئولية مؤخرا .

âک…âک… نقاط قصيرة âک…âک…
âک† بلغ الإستعداد مبلغا جيدا وما تبقى من زمن يكفي لإستكمال النواقص .
âک† مع الشفوت مستقبل الأحمر في أمان .
âک† مباراة السبت لرفد الخزانة بالمال ومواصلة المسير في الأبطال .
âک† عودة العقرب للمشاركة كافية لبث الرعب في قلوب السطايفة .
âک† ويبقى مفتاح النصر في أيدي الشفوت .
âک† إن هم عزموا على الفوز كان .

âک…âک… نقطة إتصال âک…âک…
âک† ألوووو يا شفوت موعدنا السبت .
âک† نلتقي في مباراة لبيك يا زعيم .
âک…âک… آخر نقطة âک…âک…
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
دوافع يجب ان تحضر

●قبل المواجهة النارية بين المريخ وضيفه وفاق سطيف في ليلة التاسع من أبريل بقلعة الأمجاد لا بد ان تحضر دوافع الإنتصار وما أكثرها، لكن يبقي فقط وضعها في قمة الإعتبار حتي يتمكن نجوم المريخ من جندلة منافسهم المتميز والذي يعي جيدا انه ينازل فرقة صعبة المراس علي ملعبها وامام جماهيرها التي ظلت تمثل وقود الإشتعال للمحرك الأحمر.
●المريخ طوال مشواره الموسم الماضي كانت هنالك دوافع بارزة للتألق امام منافسيه الذين لم يكونوا بأقل من الفريق الجزائري الذي كان واحد منهم عندما واجهه المريخ في دور المجموعتين واستطاع وقتها ان يتفوق عليه وهو حامل لقب بطولة ذلك العام وهذا التفوق أكثر مامهد له الطريق هو إحترام الوفاق كبطل قاري وكمنافس مميز لديه إمكانات مهولة للتقدم في البطولة القارية.
●كل هذه المعطيات شكلت دافع للمريخ ليتفوق علي منافس سبقته سمعته المتميزة والتي تبقي في رأي قيمة ثابتة رغم التفوق المريخي الكاسح في مجموعته التي ضمت الي جانبه ثلاث من أعتى أندية الجزائر.
●كرة القدم يحتاج فيها اللاعيبين لدوافع حية تحضهم علي تقديم الأفضل وهذه الدوافع موجودة في عوالم المريخ رغم الهنات الكثيرة التي صاحبت مسيرة المريخ هذا الموسم.
●يجب ان تبقي الدوافع حاضرة لفريق يسعى لنيل المجد ولنجوم يسعون لتحقيق ذلك كي يسعدوا جماهيرهم وكي يعلنوا عن أنفسهم بقوة أبطالا للقارة وهذا الحديث رغم انه مازال بعيد المنال في رأي الشخصي لكنه يبقى حلم مشروع لابد ان يسعى نجوم المريخ لتحقيقه كلما سنحت لهم فرصة ذلك وأعتقد ان هذا الحلم يمر عبر تخطي الوفاق والصعود لدور المجموعتين ومن ثم تكرار شريط الموسم الماضي وتخطيه لبلوغ النهائي الحلم.
●نجوم المريخ في الموسم الماضي حدثت لهم تهيئة نفسية متميزة جعلتهم في الموعد في جميع المباريات الحاسمة التي كان يفاجئ فيها لاعبي المريخ الجميع ببرود أعصابهم وأدائهم المثالي الذي قادهم لبلوغ المربع الذهبي، والذي يمثل تكرار الوصول اليه هذا الموسم هدف بارزة لابد ان يسعى اليه لاعبي المريخ وهذا الهدف نأمل ان يضاعف دوافع التفوق لديهم رغم قيمة منافسهم في دور ال16.
●لا نطالب لاعبي المريخ بشي لا يقدرون عليه ففي إعتقادي هم مؤهلون لإسقاط الفرقة الجزائرية والإرتقاء علي حسابها هذا الموسم ويبقى فقط توالد الدوافع بداخلهم حتي يتمكنوا من التفوق علي منافس رمم صفوفه ويخشى الأحمر لهذا ستكون مواجهته حامية الوطيس ولن تكون سهلة فمن قبل قلتها وأكررها الأن ان وفاق سطيف سيلاعب المريخ بصورة مختلفة تماماً خاصة في مباراة السبت المقبل وهذه الصورة المختلفة يجب ان يحتاط لها الجميع جهاز فني ولاعبين وحتي الجمهور المريخي الوفي المطالب بوقفة إستثنائية تهز الأرض تحت أقدام منافس المريخ في مباراة لابد ان يتضافر فيها الجميع حتي يخرج المريخ منتصرا بنتيجة تدعم بقائه عند لقاء العودة بملعب الثامن من مايو.
وهج اخير
●إعطاء نجوم المريخ جزء من مستحقاتهم وتحفيزهم من قبل رئيس النادي يمثل أمر مميز ونتمنى ان تساهم هذه الخطوة في رفع روح لاعبي المريخ حتي يكونوا في قلب الحدث عن منازلة الوفاق.
●توقيت رائع إختاره رئيس النادي وسيسهم هذا التحفيز في خلق دافع التفوق علي الفرقة الجزائرية.
●إحترام وفاق سطيف واجب فهو ليس بمنافس صغير بل هو بطل قاري يعد فريقه لنيل الألقاب ومايمر به في دوري بلاده لايعني المريخ ولايمثل شي فبطولة دوري الأبطال (غير) ولا يمكن ان ندخل في خضم مقارنات لن تفيد المريخ المطالب بالتعامل بالجدية اللازمة والمطالب بالفوز علي ملعبه.
●لا تنشغلوا كثيرا بالحديث عن ضعف الوفاق وتأخره في روليت الدوري الجزائري، فكل هذه المعطيات لا مكان لها في قواميس الأبطال ويبقى الوفاق واحد منهم.
●الدوافع سلاح نجوم المريخ للمضي قدما في البطولة هذا العام لهذا نتمنى ان تتكثف لدي اللاعيبين هذه الدوافع القاصدة نيل المجد.
●إسقاط الكحلا والبيضا وتخطيها ليس أمراً سهل ﻻن الجزائري مازال يحس بطعم مرارة إسقاط المريخ له الموسم الماضي وهذا سيضاعف من حدة المواجهة في المباراتين.
●نجوم المريخ يجب ان تتوالد لديكم دوافع التفوق فأنتم تحتاجون أكثر للتقدم في هذه البطولة ونيلها لتكتبوا اسمائكم بماء الذهب في سفر الأحمر لهذا لابد ان تضعوا ضرورة تخطي الجزائري في حدقات العيون لانه يمثل عقبة كؤد في طريق الأمنيات الحمراء هذا الموسم.
●كل العوامل الخارجية في مصلحتكم من جمهور الي ارض ملعبكم الي إدارة النادي التي قامت بتقديم المستحقات في وقت مثالي قبل مواجهة الجزائري وهذه العوامل يأتي علي رأسها إعلام المريخ الذي يترقب إنتصاركم بعد غداً حتي يدبج المقالات ويشعل صفحاته فرحا بما حققتموه.
●الدوافع يجب ان تحضر يا ايميال و يا لاعبي المريخ لإسقاط الجزائري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح 
محمدالطيب كبور 
مرحب بالسطايفة في ارض الخير

بترحاب وكرم اهل السودان نرحب ببعثة وفاق سطيف مع كل الامنيات لهم باقامة طيبة هانئة في خرطوم الصمود حيث مقرن النيلين ومابين الشعبين السوداني والجزائري علاقة ود واحترام كبير متبادل وهي علاقة ازلية خالده والرياضة تزيدها ترابطا ولهم في القلعة الحمراء زكريات لن ينسوها ابدا فهي كانت فالهم الحسن الذي قادهم لنهائيات كأس العالم علي حساب المنتخب المصري الشقيق بعد هزيمتة بهدف في الفاصلة الشهيرة بالقلعة الحمراء وكل شعب الجزائر اصبح عاشقا للسودان وللمريخ صاحب الاستضافة في قلعتة الانيقة وفي الموسم السابق عندما قضت القرعة بان يلعب الزعيم في المجموعة الثانية وسط كماشة جزائرية (وفاق سطيف واتحاد العاصمة وشباب مولودية العلمة ) لم يشعر الاحمر بانه غريب في الجزائر لانه حظي بتعامل راقي وطيب بل وجد المساندة وهو ينتزع اربعة نقاط من الاندية الجزائرية في معقلها وعندما تعرض للظلم من قبل الحكم في مباراة اتحاد العاصمة بنقض هدف التعادل اعترف الجزائريين حينها بصحة الهدف ورغم انه لم يغير من نتيجة المباراة في شئ الا ان اثره المعنوي كان كبيرا

والتاريخ الان يعيد نفسه بتجدد المواجهة مع بطل الجزائر وفاق سطيف حامل لقب كاس ابطال افريقيا في تنافس يحسمه الفائز بالتأهل لدور المجموعات بينما الخاسر سيتدحرج للبطولة الكنفودرالية ومباراة السبت هي تاشيرة دخول المجموعات والمريخ صاحب الارض والجمهور مطالب بتحقيق افضل نتيجة حتي تكون خير معين له في مباراة العودة بمعقل السطايفة في جولة الحسم وعلينا ان لانركز علي الانباء التي تتحدث عن فقد الوفاق لتسعة من اساسية لانها ببساطة قد تحدث نوع من الطمأنينة والاسترخاء في لاعبينا وعلينا ان نعمل علي تجهيز فريقنا مؤمنين بقدارت فرساننا دون التفاتة منا لمايعانيه الخصم ومثل هذه الاخبار اثارها سلبية جدا لانها تقلل من الهمة وتضعف الرغبة لشعور اللاعبين بان خصمهم ضعيف لانه يفقد عددا من اساسيه حتي وان صدقت اخبار هذا النقص اليس من الممكن ان تكون دوافع البدلاء كبيرة ويقدمو مردود افضل حتي من الذي كان سيقدمه الاساسسين وقد تكون هي الفرصة التي يبحثون عنها لاثبات ذاتهم لهذا علينا فقط ان نركز في ورقنا غير ابهين بمايعانيه ضيفنا الكبير والذي سيجد منا كرم الضيافة وحسن الاستقبال وفي الملعب سنترك الحديث لكتيبة لوك ايمال المقاتلة ولزلزال الملاعب

بالطبع السطايفة لم ياتو للخرطوم الا للخروج بافضل نتيجة تمكنهم من حسم الامور عندما تحين جولة الاياب بارضهم وامالهم هذه باذن الله ستتبدد بالقلعة الحمراء في امسية السبت الذي نتمناه اخضرا كالعادة والفرحة حمراء وسط حضور جماهيري سيحطم كل نسب الدخل السابقة فالصفوة تهيئ نفسها جيدا لهذه الامسية لانها تريد حسم كل شئ في قلعتها لتسافر الفرقة الحمراء للجزائر وهي تبحث عن تامين الصعود للمجموعات سعيا وراء اكبر الامال المريخية في كبري البطولات الافريقية بمداعبة لقب القارة السمراء الذي يستحقه زعيم وكبير الاندية السودانية

اكثر وضوحا

اهتمام وفاق سطيف بمباراة الخرطوم جعلهم يرسلون العيون للقاهرة لمتابعة المريخ وهذا يؤكد مدي اهمية المباراة بالنسبة لهم ومع هذا نحن مشغولون بمايعانيه السطايفة من نقص وقد تكون الخبرية كذبة ابريل

ستديو تحليلي وعرض لقطات من مباراة الزعيم ومصر المقاصة الودية عبر قناة الهداف الجزائرية مع الاهتمام باصابة العقرب وفرد المساحات لها في الاعلام الجزائري كل هذا يوضح مدي احترامهم للمريخ

المريخ بحمدالله قوي ومكتمل الصفوف ويمتلك بدائل جيدة ويعيش فترة زاهية مستقرة وجماهيره تسانده بقوة ولايهاب خصومه فقط يحترمهم

جماهير المريخ تعد العدة لاكبر مساندة تشجيعية لمؤازرة الزعيم بأمسية السبت ونتوقع ان ترجح جماهير المريخ الكفة الحمراء بشحذ همم لاعبيها بابقائهم في اجواء حماسية

مجرد سؤال

الكشافات الالمانية شغالة بصواميل برضو ..??

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عين علي الرياضه 
احمد يونس
مريخ الامه وحسم المهمه

الشاعر الراحل محمد حسن سالم حميده
غالي يا سودانا غالي
وفوق العالي عالي
عندي مريخ واحلالي
في سماي دايماً قبالي
يهدي الضال في الليالي
من بهاك الكون يلالي
فيك يقين لي قلبي مالي
يا يمين دربي وشمالي
يوت بحبك وما ببالي
ياتو غيرك جوة بالي
اسرح ارتع يا غزالي
يا عجب قيزان رمالي
انت ياك عشقي المثالي
بهجتي وملهم خيالي
عندي مريخ واحلالي

*يصل الخرطوم ظهر اليوم فريق الكره بنادي المريخ بعد ان اقام معسكرآ اعداديآ بالقاهره استعدادآ لفريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري وكان فريق الوفاق قد وصل للخرطوم فجر اليوم وحل بفندق كورنيثا (برج الفاتح )سابقآ .

*نجاح المعسكر من عدمه سوف يتاكد من خلال مباراة الوفاق ومدي جاهزية اللاعبين للمباراه .

*تعتبر مباراة الوفاق الاهم للمريخ لان نجاح المريخ في تخطي الوفاق يعني استقرار النادي ويعني التفاف الكل حول المريخ وهذا النجاح لن ياتي بالتمني انما بالعمل ، واللاعبين بفعلون ما عليهم وذهبوا للقاهره لاقامة المعسكر الاعدادي ويؤدون تمارينهم علي اكمل وجه لكن هنالك شي اخر حتي النجاح يكون حليف المريخ وهو حضور 50الف مشجع ويجب التركيز علي كلمة مشجع لان المريخ يحتاج للمشجع وليس المتفرج للذي يجلب الحماس للاعبين وليس الذي ينتظر اقل خطا حتي يصفر وينتقد ويضع نفسه المدرب الذين يتفرجون ويحبون التنظير الرجاء الجلوس امام التلفاز لان المريخ يحتاج للتشجع 90دقيقه هنا في استاد المريخ تعني قطع نصف المشوار والهدف الاول هو مسؤلية 50الف مشجع لانهم اللاعب رقم واحد.

*مريخ الامه يحتاج لحضوركم ودعمكم وتشجيعكم فكونوا في الموعد

*التجهيزات لهذه المباراه من قبل الروابط والالتراسات ولجنة التعبئه وساس واساس وتورنيدو تجري علي قدم وساق وفريق عمل التيفو انجز المهمه ويبقي علي الجمهور اتباع تعليمات الليدرات حتي ينجح ويطلع بالصوره المطلوبه .
لاتضيعوا جهد هؤلاء الرجال سهروا الليالي من اجل انجاح الفكره فادعموهم باتباع تعليماتهم .

*الكل منشغل للتجهيز لهذه المباراه يبقي تواجد 50الف مشجع الاهم فالاهم حتي نكون شركاء في الانتصار بدعم اللاعبين والتواجد خلفهم .

*ادعموهم وساندوهم وسوف تفرحون معهم بالنصر باذن الله تعالي .

*التحيه مره اخري لقطاع الاستثمار بنادي المريخ الذي يستحق الاشاده والثناء من الجميع بعد ان انجز مهمة تلفزة اللقاء لفضائية الملاعب الرياضيه مقابل ربع مليار جنيه سوداني وهو مبلغ كبير جدآ قياسآ باسعار النقل التلفزيوني في السودان وهنالك بند للمريخ60% حال تم بيع حقوق النقل لقناه جزائريه وامس تم التعاقد مع عدة شركات للاعلان حول ملعب المريخ وايضآ سوف يظهر شعار المريخ به اعلان لخمسه شركات .

*التحيه لرئيس القطاع الصادق حاج علي علي هذا الجهد المقدر وهو ينجز المهمه بنجاح اعلم تمامآ ان هذا هو عمله لكن من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله والشكر ياتي ليفعل المزيد في قادم الايام لهذا القطاع المهم جدآ وحتي نري الكثير من الاستثمارات للمريخ .

*هنالك من يساهرون الليالي من اجل ان يتخطي المريخ الوفاق فدعمهم بحضوركم لمعلب المربخ السبت القادم لان حضوركم يفرحهم ويسعدهم .

*دعم الفريق وحضور 50الف مشجع ودائمآ ما اكرر كلمة مشجع يقودنا للانتصار السبت القادم .

*ادعموا لاعبي مريخ الامه حتي ينجزون المهمه .

*ادعموهم وساندوهم وتواجدو خلفهم حتي ينتصرون .

اخر الكلام

*هو قلمي يكتب مايريد ،وضعت له خطوطآ حمراء لا يتجاوزها ،ليس لاحد سلطه عليه ،ليس المهم ان يرضي احد ،المهم ان يرضي ضميري وربي عني .

* كل الاصوات قد تصنف ضجيجا الا اصوات القارئين للقران كلما ارتفعت اصواتهم ازددنا خشوعا (اللهم اجعل القران نور قلوبنا)

*سمح الوصوفو يارب نشوفو
حرم وسروفو نعقب نطوفو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب الهلال يؤكد التعاقد مع ثلاثة محترفين سوبر

اكد طارق العشري مدرب الهلال ان رئيس النادي اشرف الكاردينال وعد بالتعاقد مع ثلاثة محترفين سوبر خلال فترة الانتقالات التكميلية في مايو القادم وطالب جماهير الهلال بالقليل من الصبر حتي يعود الفريق الي سابق عهده وقال ان المستقبل ينتظر الهلال بالكثير من الاشراقات وذكر ان حاليا الفرصة متاحة للجميع لاثبات ذاته خاصة اللاعبين الشباب الذين يقودون الهلال في الفترة اقادمة الي جانب اللاعب اصحاب الخبرات الفنية الكبيرة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
واكتمل العقد الفريد..

• عودة الحارس الاول للمريخ الاوغندي جمال سالم وانضمامه الي المعسكر الاعدادي بالقاهرة ومشاركته في التدريبات بشكل طبيعي منحت الأنصار الكثير من الاطمئنان علي بوابة المريخ أمام السطايفة في لقاء السبت المرتقب .
• تواجد سالم ضروري للغاية في مباراة السبت ، ولا وقت للحديث عن أي ملفات ادارية في الوقت الراهن .
• القطاع الرياضي من جانبه صرح أن إشراك سالم في المباراة هو أمر يخص الجهاز الفني وحده في إشارة الي تجاوزهم في القطاع عن موضوع تأخر اللاعب ببلاده بعد أن سافر اليها للمشاركة مع منتخبها الوطني في مباراة ضمن تصفيات أمم افريقيا .
• من الأخبار المفرحة كذلك خبر تجاوز لاعب الطرف اليمين رمضان عجب للاصابة ومشاركته القوية في تدريبات الامس مما يعني أن مشاركته في مباراة السبت أصبحت واردة وبنسبة كبيرة .
• كذلك فقد شارك المالي تراوري بشكل طبيعي في التمارين وبدا أنه في أتم الاستعداد والجاهزية لخوض المباراة دون تأثير واضح للاصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة الاياب امام الفريق النيجيري في الدور السابق .
• كذلك فقد تلقي الصفوة الخبر السعيد بمشاركة نجمهم المحبوب بكري المدينة بعد ما اتضح أن الاصابة التي تعرض لها خلال المبارة الاعدادية أمام المقاصة ليست خطيرة ولن تمنعه من الظهور .
• وقبل ذلك كان قد تأكد تماثل اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف للشفاء بما يعني مشاركته بشكل طبيعي مع الفريق .
• بعودة اللاعبين المذكورين ، بالاضافة الي الظهور المميز للاعب الغاني اوغستين اوكرا في مباراة المقاصة يكون عقد المريخ قد اكتمل الي حد كبير ولم يتبقي الا عودة جابسون وعبده جابر .
• كذلك فهذه العودة تعني أن المدير الفني سيدخل اللقاء بخيارات واسعة ومريحة علي مستوي التشكيل ، فقط عليه الاختيار حسب درجة الجاهزية وحسب خطته التي سيخوض بها اللقاء.
• اكتمال صفوف الزعيم هو الخطوة الاولي في سبيل تحقيق النصر لان الاصابات تخصم كثيرا من قوة الفريق وتؤثر سلبا علي شكل الفريق .
• علي الجانب الاخر فالخصم ليس بافضل حالا حيث يعاني الوفاق ايضا من تأثير الاصابات والايقافات علي صفوفه وتشكيلته الرئيبسية .
• يغيب عن لقاء السبت من الوفاق بسبب الاصابة المدافع الدولي خير الدين عروسي بالاضافة الي لاعبه المخضرم عبدالملك زيايه ، بينما يغيب مراد الدلهوم بسبب الايقاف .
• رغم الضعف النسبي لخط دفاع الوفاق ، ولكن الفريق يمتلك حارس مرمي كبير ومتميز وهو سفيان خضايريه ، والذي نذكر جيدا كيف حرم المريخ من فوز كبير بتألقه في مباراة الخرطوم الموسم الماضي بين الفريقين في دور المجموعات .
• خضايريه يمثل نصف قوة فريق الوفاق وهو يتألق دائما في المباريات الكبيرة وذلك ما لا نرجوه في لقاء السبت خصوصا وأن المريخ محتاج لاحراز هدفين علي الاقل في مرماه ليسهل من مهمته في مباراة العودة في سطيف .
• اخر كلمة : باذن الله يكون النصر حليف الزعيم ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بأيجاز
أبوالعلاء محمد البشير
شدوا الهمة ياشفوت

* ثلاثة ايام فقط تفصلنا عن ملحمة المريخ الافريقية امام ضيفه وفاق سطيف الجزائري في لقاء الذهاب لدور ال16 من بطولة كأس الأندية الأفريقية .. بالقلعة الحمراء .
* مريخ السودان دون شك يدرك لاعبيه وجهازهم الفني المسؤولية التي تقع على عاتقهم والتحدى الكبير الذي ينتظرهم في لقاء السبت الذي نريده ان يكون يوما مريخيا خالصا وبأنتصار يشرف الكرة السودانية .
* نعم لاعبي الفريق يجتهدون من خلال معسكرهم الاعدادي والجهاز الفني بقيادة البلجيكي ايميل يقومون بالواجب وتجهيز الفريق لمعركة السطايفة الهامة بقلعة البطولات والانجازات .
* مريخ السودان نثق في أنه سيكون في الموعد ليلة السبت ونثق في اخوان راجي وبكري والمعلم وفييرا وجمال وتراوري فالجميع على اهبة الاستعداد لمواجهة الفريق الجزائري .
* مجلس الادارة يهتم بالفريق ومباراته القادمة ورئيس النادي يتواجد الان مع اللاعبين بمعسكرهم متابعا ومحفزا ومشجعا للاعبين بجانب متابعة بقية اعضاء المجلس لأعداد الفريق .
* وكابتن عادل ابوجريشة رئيس البعثة اكد أمس عن حوافز دولارية للاعبين في حالة الصعود لدوري المجموعات وبالتأكيد هناك حوافز اخري سيقدمها اقطاب المريخ وفي حينها .
* وعلى شفوت المريخ ان يشدوا الهمة وان يدركوا ان دورهم لايقل عن دور مجلس الادارة والجهاز الفني واللاعبين فدور جمهورنا الوفي كبير ومهم للغاية . وجمهور المريخ يعلم تماما ان المرحلة الحالية هي مرحلته .
* شفوت المريخ الان في قمة استعدادتهم وتجهيزاتهم لمعركة السطايفة وكل الروابط والتنظيمات والتيفو يعملون بكل جدية من اجل اكمال كافة الاستعداد من اجل قيادة تشجيع اللاعبين على افضل مايكون.
* شفوت المريخ تدعم ناديها بالمال وتحفز لاعبيها بالحناجر والتشجيع الداوي .. والجميع سيكون على قلب رجل واحد من اجل انتصار سودان المريخ .
/دوحة شعراء المريخ /
*قلت ان جماهير المريخ وشفوته يتنافسون في تقديم كل شئ للمريخ فبجانب دعم القروبات المالي والتشجيعي فهناك قروبات تحفز اللاعبين وتجمد النادي شعرا .
* قروب دوحة شعراء المريخ قروب مميز للغاية فبجانب دعمهم المعنوي والمالي فهم شعراء يكتبون روعة الكلام عن المريخ وبتنافسون في حب معشوقهم بعذب الكلام .
* فنان الطمبور الجميل عبدالقيوم الشريف يتواجد بحبه الكبير للمريخ وينثر درره في القروب ويتحدي شعراء القروب ومبدعيه .
* حاتم عجاج والعامر وكافتر وعثمان حسين الحرورابي ومها وفاروق ابوحواء واخرون ينثرون ابداعهم وشعرهم حبا في المريخ العظيم .
* واتمني ان يهتم احد الزملاء بصيحفة المريخ بهؤلاء الشعراء وان يتم تخصيص صفحة اسبوعية لهم حتي يتنافسون شعرا في حب المريخ .
/نقاط مؤجزة /
* وفاق سطيف هو نفسه الفريق الكبير وبطل النسخة قبل الماضية.
* لا تستهينوا بالخصم فمستواه وترتيبه في الدوري لايهمنا .
* الجدية واحترام الخصم اهم نقاط الوصول الي شباك الجزائري.
* اهتمام لجنة التسيير بالفريق تعطي الكثير من التفاؤل.
*شقيقي الاصغر عزام الموجود بجنوب المملكة قال انه يتوقع فوز المريخ بثلاثة اهداف .
* واتمني ان تصدق توقعات الحبيب عزام والنصر لمريخ السودان .
*عاجل الشفاء للوجيه يوسف الطيب افندي الذي تعرض لحادث حركة امس بالرياض.
* ونحمد الله ان اصابتهةخفيفة وتماثل الان للشفاء .
* وهو شقيق قطب المريخ صلاح الطيب .. بتري .
* نعزي البروف عثمان الحسن رئيس ملتقي مريخاب الرياض في وفاة شقيقته .
* ونسأل الله ان يتغمدها بواسع رحمته وان يسكنها الجنة .
*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مباراة الهلال والنيل شندي غير منقولة تلفزيونياً

سيتواصل منع التلفزيون من نقل مباريات الدوري الممتاز بعد قرار الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بحرمان اجهزة قناة النيلين الرياضية من الدخول للاستادات لنقل الممتاز .. وبالتالي لن تجد مباراة الهلال والنيل شندي حظها من التلفزة علي الهواء مباشرة في حال تواصل عدم دفع مستحقات الاتحاد العام المالية من جانب التلفزيون حيث لم تظهر اي بادرة لنقل المباراة علي الهواء مباشرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر
ياسر المنا
هدير الصفوة بدأ !

0 كأن التاريخ على موعد جديد ومشهد يتفوق على كل مشاهد دعم ومساندة الصفوة للمريخ.
0 تحضيرات كبيرة وافكار جديدة في الطريق تؤكد ان الجماهير الحمراء تصنع
الحدث دائما وقادرة على لفت الانظار وانتزاع شهادات التقدير.
0 سباق محموم بين القطاعات الجماهيرية الحمراء واصوات تعلو تبعث الامل
وترسم لوحة التفاؤل قبل ان تبدأ المباراة.
0 اسود ونجوم ووهج احمر يسطع في كل مكان يجسد حقيقة السيادة والريادة
ويتناسب ومهمة التحدي المنتظرة في القلعة الحمراء.
0 نماذج تلاحم مبكرة تجعل كل مراقب ومتابع في حالة شوق وترقب لما يمكن ان
تقدمه الصفوة في المدرجات في مباراة التمهيد لغزو المجموعات.
0 اهتمام جميل يكشف حجم العشق الكبير والثقة في القدرة على انجاز المهمة
بافضل مما يكون.
0 هذه الثقة وهذا العنفوان الذي يطغى ويظهر في نبض الجماهير ستكون بعون
الله عنوان النصر الكبير.
0 جمهور بهذا التفاني وهذا الحب والولاء وجمال الانتماء يستطيع ان يقلب
الطاولة على اي فريق صغير او كبير .. مغمور او شهير.
0 الصفوة قالت كلمتها وهي تتنادى عبر كل الوسائل وتجمع صفوفها لتشكل حشد
عظيم وفريد.
0 لغة واحدة ومفردات مترادفة تعبر اليوم عن لسان حال الصفوة تنشد حضور
يتجاوز كل التوقعات ويحطم الارقام السابقة.
0 المفردات الحمراء تحمل تكليفا بالحضور لكل مشجع وترفض الاعذار او التاخير.
0 دعوات نداء الواجب عمت القرى والحضر وباتت عنوان ثابت في كل قروبات الاسفير.
0 تتنوع الشعارات تحمل توقيع ابداع الصفوة وكل منها يبدو مسؤولا عن الحشد
واستنفار الجمهور.
0 لا تأتي وحدك و(جيب) معاك جارك وصديقك واخوك.
0 كل العربات الحمراء تحت تصرف الصفوة في كل الطرقات المؤدية الى ملعب المباراة.
0 تلاحم يفوق كل الاوصاف ويجعل الادارة مطالبة بان تفتح البوابات مبكرا
وتحسن تنظيم الدخول.
0 تعرف الصفوة ان مباراة السبت ليس كغيرها من المباريات وتحتاج لوقفة
قوية ومساندة نوعية تلهب الحماس لتتكرر مناظر (الشقلبة) و(العنكبة)
و(الترترة).
0 سيتفاجئ الفريق الجزائري الضيف بحضور لم يعتاده في المرة السابقة امام
المريخ او حتى امام غيره.
0 وعد الصفوة بالحضور يجعلنا على يقين بانها ستكون حاضرة بكثافة في
الميعاد وترسم اروع اللوحات والمافجآت.
0 جمهور عظيم يشجع ناد عظيم ورائد وصاحب ارث وامجاد لذلك يبدو الوضع طبيعيا وعاديا.
0 في المريخ كل جميل حاضر وكل تميز له اصل ثابت وجذور راسخة منذ زمن ايام
الراحل شاخور.
0 الملفت للنظر ان الصفوة لا تحمل هم التشجيع الداوي فقط بل تحمل معه هم
الدعم وملء الخزينة باموال الدخل.
0 تريد الصفوة لنصف مليار النفرة الاخيرة ان يتجاوز المليار وتنتهي نظرية
الشح وتودع ناديها الازمات.
0 تنتظر الصفوة فرحة كبيرة وهدوء احوال واستقرار واستمرار المسيرة بقوة
للأمام عبر الانتصارات ووفرة المال.
0 الجماهير الحمراء تعشق الطموحات الكبيرة وتبحث عن الانجازات التي لا
يعيشها احد غيرها.
0 هدير الصفوة يشعل المكان والزمان ويؤسس للانتصار ويمهد الطريق امام
اللاعبين ليكونوا فرسانا في ليلة العبور.
0 جمهور يستحق الانتصار ويستاهل ان تقاتل الكتيبة الحمراء من اجل سعادته ونصرته.
عصير الكلام
0 زيارة ونسي للمعسكر الاحمر الهبت الحماس.
0 قربت المسافات ورفعت المعنويات.
0 عبارات واضحة وقوية تجدد الثقة في كل المجموعة.
0 طالب الرئيس اللاعبين بالدفاع عن سمعة المريخ.
0 ورد الدين والوفاء للصفوة الوفية.
0 نفى ونسي تهمة التخاذل او التمرد عن اي لاعب.
0 واكد على ان الحقوق حق وواجب.
0 وكل سينال حقوقه قبل ان تترجل لجنته عن قيادة النادي.
0 حديث عزز الثقة وبنى جسورها.
0 الحديث عن غياب بعض لاعبي الوفاق لا محل له من الاعراب.
0 الوفاق فريق كبير لا يتاثر بغياب لاعب او اثنين.
0 الخوف من التحكيم يحتاج لتدبير.
0 المريخ لا يريد اكثر من العدالة.
0 مجتمع المريخ في افضل حالاته.
0 الجميع في خندق واحد.
0 لا احزاب ولا مسميات.
0 ولا اهداف خاصة ولا مصالح.
0 عساه يدوم الصفاء ووحدة الصفوف.
0 التلاحم يحقق المستحيل.
0 الفضل الكبير يعود للصفوة.
0 صوت الصفوة دائما اقوى.
0 يستحق كل صفوة ان يفتخر بأنه جزء منها.

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*هيثم  صديق 

من هنا وهناك 

نصر الدين جاكم



ونصر الدين المعني هو مشجع

مشجع المريخ أبوشاكش

حبيبنا.

جاهز مع أصحابه الخمسين الف لمباراة الوفاق

بتفاءل باسمه

باسمه الأحمر الصفوة تغني

النصر لنا

نصر الدين ده التراس لوحده

بشاكوشو مافي زول بحوشو

ما ننسى لب كمان

مدرجاتك فيها لب

مدرجاتك علمتني أحب

سنة يا اليمني

ما الصلوي

اما قبل.

المريخ يتأهب لأم المعارك بعد غد.

تبقى للوفاق القليل وينضرب بالتقيل

والنصر يبدأ من المدرجات

من ناس نصر الدين وآدم.

والوصية بالمهلة.. لا للاستعجال لأجل النصر.

سيأتي النصر في الوقت المناسب بحول واحد احد.. وهدف واحد يقضي الغرض.. كيف لا وهذا الواحد أتى بمانديلا وأقصى الترجي

هدف كمال عبد الغني وهدف العقرب.

ودفاع السطيف كثير الاخطاء لذلك تبقى البلنت منتظرة.. ونتمنى ان يجهز ايمال لاعب لتنفيذها.

مع رجاء أن يعفينا من تسديد تراوري للكرات الثابتة.

والوصية لا تزال بالمهلة.. التشجيع دعوه لما بعد صافرة الحكم.. وليكن قوياً وداوياً خصوصاً عند استلام العقرب للكرة.. لاخراج الباكات واحراجهم..

الوفاق كله يخاف بكري.. ساعدوهم ليرتعبوا....

الوصية لاتزال لنصر الدين واخوانه..

الحضور الكثيف.. لا مكان شاغر

ونستريح مع شاعر

مع نصر الدين فارس.. محي الدين معليش

لا لا تنامي.

مباراة السبت تعني ثلثي الطريق

واشارة المريخ خضراء.. باستجلاب خبير تغذية.. ومعسكر في القاهرة.. وزيارة الرئيس ونسي..

كل الارهاصات تقول ان النصر والمريخ يلتقيان عشية السبت

لقاء الوفاء من جماهيره

ولقاء وفاة الوفاق.

وكلنا نصر الدين.

نصر على النصر نناله

وغداً جماهير المريخ ستلتقي لترسم خطة تشجيعها.

لتعمل التيفو المذهل.

وتحفظـ لوحها.

وتحصن روحها.

ومريخها بالقرآن

أبو شاكوش بساهم بالقروش.

وتشجيعه.

لحد خمسة يا نصر الدين..

......

ليس هناك ما يقال أكثر مما قيل

حضور كثير لضرب ثقيل

من الصفوة القيافة.. القافية ودتنا لسيكافا

اخبارها شنو.. ان شاءالله قائمة في موعدها ها ها ها.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*عمر الجندي 

الصدي

خطوات تنظيم لمعركة السبت


* 72 ساعة تفصلنا عن أهم 90 دقيقة في تاريخ المريخ للعام 2016م .

* بها نحدد معالم خطوات مستقبلية فرايحية للأمام.

* أو التقهقر إلى درجات دنيا للبطولة الصغرى أفريقياً.

* حالياً المريخ هو الأعلى كعباً.

* المادة الدسمة المسيطرة على الساحة الرياضية في بلاد المليون شهيد هذه الأيام.

* تخوف وتوجس وهلع وترقب في قلعة السطايفة مصاحباً برجفة كبيرة.

* ثقة وطمأنينة في القلعة الحمراء.

* الا أن كل ذلك لا يمنعنا من احترام الخصم في المقام الأول.

* لعلمنا وإدراكنا بأن وفاق سطيف الأفريقي يختلف 360 درجة عن المحلي.

* وعلى ما اعتقد أن وفاق سطيف في عهد التسعينيات أحرز كأس الاتحاد الأفريقي وهبط للدرجة الأولى في الجزائر.

* ولا ننسى أبداً بأن وفاق سطيف هو حامل لقب النسخة 2014 من البطولة الأفريقية الكبرى.

* والجزائريون يسيرون بخُطى حثيثة نحو التطور العالمي في كرة القدم ومنتخبهم الأول خير دليل.

* علينا أن نتقي شر السطايفة في الجزائر بتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية في أمدرمان.

* يدركون أن الأحمر خطير ومرعب على إستاده وعلينا الاستفادة القصوى من هذه الخاصية.

* لا تغرنا خسارة الوفاق في مباراته الأخيرة في الدوري الجزائري.

* ولا يجب أن نفرح كثيراً لغياب تسعة من لاعبي الفريق.

* ولا نضع في أذهاننا بأن الفوز سهل على وفاق سطيف في ظل تواصل متاعبه.

* كرة القدم تُلعب داخل المستطيل الأخضر وتخضع لكل الاحتمالات.

* وهم لا ولن ينسوا أبداً بأن المريخ السوداني هو السبب الأساسي في عدم احتفاظهم باللقب بعد إقصائهم في الموسم الماضي.

* لذلك يجب أخذ الحذر والحيطة كثيراً.

* والاستهوان والغرور نهاية كل طموحات.

* ونحن تذوقنا شهد الوصول للمربع الذهبي الموسم الماضي.

* ولن نرضى بدموع المغادرة لمحطة الـ16 مكرر من الكونفدرالية.

آخر الأصداء

* لم نفرح بفوز الزعيم على المقاصة بمصر بقدر سرورنا بالهدف البديع الذي ناله الموهوب أوكراه.

* خاصة مع اقتراب موعد مباراة السطايفة.

* وفي الذاكرة إطلاق رصاصة الرحمة من قدم أوكراه في شباك السطايفة العام المنصرم.

* وفي الأذهان الرقصة التي تجاوب معها كل أهل المريخ بعد الهدف.

* ونأمل في تكرار الهدف عشية السبت.

* كل القروبات والتنظيمات والمواقع وكل أهل المريخ على قلب رجل واحد.

* وضعوا شعار التوحد في التشجيع.

* سألت أحد الأهلة عن أمنية غالية يتمنى أن تتحقق في العام الحالي 2016 فرد بدون تردد خروج المريخ نهائياً من البطولة الأفريقية.

* الرد على الهطرقات مسئولية اللاعبين.

* باذن الله تتحول القلعة الحمراء عشية السبت إلى جهنم للاعبي الوفاق ونعيم لنا.

* عودة المقاتل علاء الدين بمثابة التحكم في منطقة المناورة في قطع الإمداد للخصوم والتموين لخط المقدمة الأحمر.

* مباريات المنتخب أمام الأفيال منحت الأفضلية لثلاثي خط الدفاع وفي انتظار مجهود مضاعف من بخيت خميس.

* في كل بقاع العالم هنالك الحارس الأول والبديل وفي المريخ لا مناص سوى جمال سالم ليس تقليلاً من قدرات المعز ولكن الوضع يتطلب مشاركة جمال سالم.

* اليوم باذن الله يعود الأحمر لأرض الوطن حاملاً معه آمال وتطلعات كل الشعب السوداني وحتى من أبى.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*
هيثم كابو  

العتب المرفوع 

ممنوع ( الاقنراب )  هناك (تصوير) !




* تيفو :

كل الذين بصقوا في بئر سيكافا في السنوات الأخيرة، هاهم الآن يهرولون للشرب منها ..!

* ما بعد التيفو :

* أحد الأصدقاء المريخاب من صفوة الصفوة سألني أمس عن معنى (التيفو) الذي نشرت صورته (الصدى) في صفحتها الأولى، وأحتل مكان صور بعظم الزملاء من كتاب الأعمدة الحمراء ..!

* قلت للصديق الباشمهندس عمر حسان أن (التيفو) بإختصار هو اللوحة الجمالية التي ترسمها المدرجات عبر الأعلام واللافتات والبالونات والورق الملون وغيرها من الأدوات لحظة دخول فرسان الفريق لأرض الملعب .. و(التيفو دائما يتخذ شكل جمالي باهر ويعبر عن عظمة النادي وتاريخه وقوته بشكل ساحر) ..!

* لا يهمنا أن يكون مصطلح (Tifo) إيطالي كدلالة لترحيب المشجعين بفريقهم ومأخوذ من كلمة (Tifosi) التي تعني الأنصار، ولكن ما يهمنا حقاً أن ما فعله الطليان الآن أصبح ماركة ابداع مسجلة بإسم المريخ في السودان ..!

* تعود زلزال الملاعب على رسم لوحات باذخة الجمال في التشجيع والمؤازرة، لذا فإننا لا نستغرب أبداً للجماليات التي قام بها فريق عمل تيفو مباراة وفاق سطيف الجزائري الذي جاء تصميمه باهراً وفي قمة الجمال، وحتماً بالتعاون من قبل المشجعين في رسمه بالمدرجات سيمثل واحدة من أميز اللوحات ..!

* المراد من (التيفو) عكس صورة جمالية تجسد عراقة النادي وريادته من ناحية، أم الهدف منه فهو إظهار القوة للخصم والتأكيد على أنه ينازل فريق يملك مشجعين منظمين وأنصار لا يشق لهم غبار وروابط قوية ومجموعات أولتراس تعرف مهامها جيداً، لذا فإن فرق شمال إفريقيا تدرك معنى (التيفو) الذي هو بمثابة بث للرعب في أفئدة الخصوم ..!

* المشاركة في التيفو ضرورية فهو (قولة خير) وإعلان محبة من الصفوة لفريقهم، كما أنه يمثل تحذير شديد اللهجة للخصوم مضمونه : (انتبهوا .. دا التيفو الأحمر انتو في الخرطوم) ..!

* إذا تذكر الأخ الجعلي مصمم الصفحة الأخيرة بالصدى وضع صورة (التيفو) في ترويسة العمود فذاك الشكل البديع سيزين الزاوية ويضيف أبعاداً جمالية للموضوع، و(إن نسي وضع صورة التيفو مع زحمة التصميم ما بعد الثانية عشر ليلاً فالعتب مرفوع) ..!

احترس أنت مراقب !

* بالطبع لم يكن يخطر على بال العالم العربي المفخرة الحسن بن الهيثم صاحب نظريتي (التصوير والرؤية) أنه سيأتي يوم يلعن فيه بعض الناس سنسفيل (فتوحات فيزيائية) غيّرت مسار الحياة وأحدثت اختراقات في زمن (فك صواميل الكشافات)..!!

* تطورت أفكار ابن الهيثم وصولاً إلى إكمال ما بدأه في تجاربه المتجاوزة، مستعيناً بمصباحه الشهير حتى اخترع لويس داجير (الكاميرا) التي باتت سلاحاً فتاكاً يهدد (طابور المعارضة الهلالية) الذي قام بحل صواميل الكشافات في عصر الرقابة بالكاميرات .!!

* يا صديقي مزمل أبو القاسم : بالله عليك قل للوصايفة أن لويس داجير لم يخترع الكاميرا لمراقبة الأيادي التي تمتد للصواميل ..!

* لويس داجير دا لو ساهر في الأختراع وتعب وعمل كدا يا سلك عشان مراقبة الكشافات (تكون فاكة منو صامولة) ..!

* لو عرف داجير بأن كردنة أحاط الجوهرة الزرقاء بكاميرات مراقبة لتبرأ من الكاميرا ونفض يده عن هذا الإختراع؛ وفضّل أن يصبح مجرد (ماسورة) كالغاني ابيكو تتوسط أي خط دفاع ..!

* كشافات الهلال (وارد رأس الخيمة) تم تحويلها للملعب الرديف ..!

* الكشافات مشت للشباب ولحقت هيثم مصطفى ..!

* هسه يدخلوا الكشافات سيكافا من أجل إعدادها للمستقبل ..!

* كشافات لمباتا مطفية لكن فيها (أبعاد مستقبلية) ..!

* الكشافات ما محتاجة صواميل بقدر ما أنها محتاجة لمراقبة ..!

* اليومين دي ناس الهلال نيرانهم في السماء (صورة وصوت) ..!

* احاط الوصايفة كشافات رأس الخيمة متواضعة القيمة بكاميرات المراقبة بينما ترأست المنسقة فاطمة الصادق (لجنة مشاهدة التسجيلات الخاصة بكاميرات مراقبة منزل الكاردينال) ..!

* الهلال اليومين دي فيهو قضايا كبيرة و(مشاهدات خطيرة) ..!

* حزنت جداً أمس الأول لإحتجاب الناطقة فاطمة لأني كنت من المتابعين لتسجيلات كاميرات مراقبة منزل الكاردينال خاصة وأنها كتبت مقالها الأخير من وحي تسجيلات الكاميرات بعد أن قضت يوماً كاملاً تشاهد كل التفاصيل ..!

* سألني صديقنا المريخي الغيور د. عمر الباقر عن سر احتجاب فاطمة يوم أمس الأول، فقلت له أكيد عندها (جلسة مشاهدة) ..!

* أصبحت فاطمة تذهب لتشاهد ثم تأتي لتتحف القراء، ولا أستبعد أن تقوم بتغيير إسم عمودها من (خط التماس) إلي (تشاهداً غداً) ..!

* فشل الوصايفة في (تسجيلات المحترفين) فأتجهوا لمنزل كردنة وتفرغوا لمشاهدة (تسجيلات الزائرين) ..!

* قال الرشيد أن التسجيلات تضم (مشاهد قبض تقيل)، ولعمري أنه كان الأجدر بهم التركيز على (قبض من قام بحل الصواميل) ..!

* كاميرات مراقبة بالجوهرة .. كاميرات بمنزل الكاردينال .. تسجيلات نادرة تتم مشاهدتها هذه الأيام .. (على ما يبدو أن قناة الهلال الفضائية بدأت بثها التجريبي) ..!

* بمناسبة (كاميرات المراقبة) :  انتو موضوع قناة الهلال الفضائية خصل فيهو شنو ..؟

* تركت فاطمة عملها وتفرغت تماماً للمشاهدة، ورغم ذلك هناك من يهاجم (تسجيلات الكاردينال) .!

* حقيقة (تسجيلات كردنة) غير مسبوقة .!

* اتسجلي ..!

نقش أخير

* السترة والفضيحة (تسجيلات) ..!


يأمل النسر الأسود في العودة بنتيجة إيجابية تمهد له الطريق إلى التأهل للدور المقبل، لاسيما أنه لم يبق له سوى منافسة دوري ابطال أفريقيا، بعد اقصائه من كأس الجزائر، وعدم مقدرته على التنافس في الدوري الجزائري.


وقال مدرب وفاق سطيف التقني السويسري في تصريحات صحافية، إن منافسة دوري الأبطال الأفريقية هي آخر فرصة لإنقاذ الموسم.


اضاف:"الجميع واع بالمسؤولية الملقاة على عاتقهم ويدركون مدى أهمية المباراة أمام المريخ لأنها ستكون آخر فرصة لإنقاذ الموسم".


وسيغيب عن المباراة كلا من خير الدين لعروسي ومنصور بن عثمان بداعي الإصابة، بينما سيغيب دلهوم بسبب العقوبة.


وسيلعب لقاء الإياب يوم 19 أبريل/نيسان الحالي بملعب الثامن مايو 1945، حيث سيديره طاقم تحكيم من جامبيا تحت قيادة الحكم باكاري بابا جاساما رفقة سليمان سوساح وعمر داربو.


++

حارس وفاق سطيف: سنحسم التأهل من الخرطوم برغم صعوبة المهمة أمام المريخ

أبدى حارس وفاق سطيف الجزائري سفيان خدايرية تفاؤله في قدرة فريقه على تحقيق الفوز على المريخ يوم السبت في ذهاب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال وحسم ورقة الترشح من الخرطوم مبيناً أن الوفاق سيسعى بكل جدية من أجل تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية تسهّل من مهمته في التأهل للمجموعات قبل مواجهة الإياب بسطيف وقال خدايرية في في تصريح له في مطار هواري بومدين قبل تحرك بعثة الوفاق من الجزائر في طريقها للخرطوم وقال خدايرية: المقابلة ستكون جد صعبة بين فريقين يعرفان بعضهما البعض بحكم مواجهتي السنة الماضية في نفس المنافسة لكننا لا نملك خيارا آخر غير اللعب من أجل ضمان التأهل هناك في ام درمان ونحن مستعدون لذلك للأننا فريق كبير ولا نخشى اي فريق وسنلعب بجدية من أجل الفوز بالخرطوم حتى نسهّل من مهمتنا في لقاء العودة بسطيف.

----------------

ان شاء الله فيها خير ويبقى العالمي عالمي مهما خانه الزمن...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
نصر الدين جاكم

ونصر الدين المعني هو مشجع
مشجع المريخ أبوشاكش
حبيبنا.
جاهز مع أصحابه الخمسين الف لمباراة الوفاق
بتفاءل باسمه
باسمه الأحمر الصفوة تغني
النصر لنا
نصر الدين ده التراس لوحده
بشاكوشو مافي زول بحوشو
ما ننسى لب كمان
مدرجاتك فيها لب
مدرجاتك علمتني أحب
سنة يا اليمني
ما الصلوي
اما قبل.
المريخ يتأهب لأم المعارك بعد غد.
تبقى للوفاق القليل وينضرب بالتقيل
والنصر يبدأ من المدرجات
من ناس نصر الدين وآدم.
والوصية بالمهلة.. لا للاستعجال لأجل النصر.
سيأتي النصر في الوقت المناسب بحول واحد احد.. وهدف واحد يقضي الغرض.. كيف لا وهذا الواحد أتى بمانديلا وأقصى الترجي
هدف كمال عبد الغني وهدف العقرب.
ودفاع السطيف كثير الاخطاء لذلك تبقى البلنت منتظرة.. ونتمنى ان يجهز ايمال لاعب لتنفيذها.
مع رجاء أن يعفينا من تسديد تراوري للكرات الثابتة.
والوصية لا تزال بالمهلة.. التشجيع دعوه لما بعد صافرة الحكم.. وليكن قوياً وداوياً خصوصاً عند استلام العقرب للكرة.. لاخراج الباكات واحراجهم..
الوفاق كله يخاف بكري.. ساعدوهم ليرتعبوا….
الوصية لاتزال لنصر الدين واخوانه..
الحضور الكثيف.. لا مكان شاغر
ونستريح مع شاعر
مع نصر الدين فارس.. محي الدين معليش
لا لا تنامي.
مباراة السبت تعني ثلثي الطريق
واشارة المريخ خضراء.. باستجلاب خبير تغذية.. ومعسكر في القاهرة.. وزيارة الرئيس ونسي..
كل الارهاصات تقول ان النصر والمريخ يلتقيان عشية السبت
لقاء الوفاء من جماهيره
ولقاء وفاة الوفاق.
وكلنا نصر الدين.
نصر على النصر نناله
وغداً جماهير المريخ ستلتقي لترسم خطة تشجيعها.
لتعمل التيفو المذهل.
وتحفظـ لوحها.
وتحصن روحها.
ومريخها بالقرآن
أبو شاكوش بساهم بالقروش.
وتشجيعه.
لحد خمسة يا نصر الدين..
……
ليس هناك ما يقال أكثر مما قيل
حضور كثير لضرب ثقيل
من الصفوة القيافة.. القافية ودتنا لسيكافا
اخبارها شنو.. ان شاءالله قائمة في موعدها ها ها ها.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*[b]مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
بدأ العد التنازلي لموقعة أم درمان!!

[أنهى المريخ معسكره التحضيري بقاهرة المعز وستعود بعثته إلى الخرطوم اليوم لأداء المران الرئيس لمواجهة (السبت)، بعد أن اطمأن البلجيكي “ايمال” على جاهزية عناصره التي يخوض بها “موقعة أم درمان”.

[بدأ العد التنازلي لموقعة (السبت) وصار كافة المريخاب أمام اختبار حقيقي حتى يعبر الأحمر إلى دور المجموعات من القلعة الحمراء بعيداً عن حسابات جولة الإياب بالجزائر.

[مباراة (السبت) يجب أن يخوضها لاعبو الأحمر بفهم مختلف ورؤية جديدة بعيداً عن “الخوف” أو “الوجل” من الفريق الجزائري الذي يجب أن نجبره على احترامنا .

[إذا أراد لاعبو المريخ حسم التأهل للمجموعات مبكراً فإن الثقة بالنفس هي التي تقودهم لتحقيق آمال وتطلعات شعب الأحمر.

[الأداء الرجولي مطلوب في مثل تلك المواجهات يا “راجي”.

[هل يتذكر لاعبو المريخ ملحمة الموسم الماضي التي ترقى من خلالها الفريق إلى دور المجموعات على حساب “الترجي” التونسي؟

[مطلوب من “الشياطين الحمر” إلحاق “الوفاق” بمصير “الترجي” بإزاحته من طريقهم من أم درمان.

[وفاق سطيف ليس بالفريق المرعب أو المخيف ويجب ألا يصاب رفاق “بخيت خميس ” بالرهبة لأن ممثل الكرة الجزائرية يعلم صعوبة المهمة التي تنتظره بأم درمان.

[معسكر القاهرة رغم قصر فترته إلا أنه يسهم في رفع مستوى اللياقة البدنية ويساعد في التهيئة النفسية لأفراد الفرقة الحمراء.

[مجلس الإدارة لم يقصّر في تجهيز الكتيبة المريخية لمواجهة السطايفة في البطولة الأفريقية.

[المجلس يجتهد في تهيئة الأجواء التي تساعد الجهاز الفني في انجاز مهام عبور الأحمر إلى دور المجموعات.

[مطلوب من الإعلام المريخي توفير مزيد من الدعم المعنوي للاعبين والجهاز الفني حتى يتحقق المطلوب.

[الانتصار ولو بهدف وحيد يمكن أن يعبر بالمريخ إلى دور المجموعات.

مشهد أول وأخير

[تحول جمهور وإعلام الهلال لممارسة دور “الفرجة” بعد أن ودع الفريق البطولة الأفريقية من دورها الأول ليصبح المريخ الممثل الأوحد للسودان في رابطة الأندية الأفريقية.

[كثيرون من الهلالاب تحولوا إلى مشجعين لوفاق سطيف الجزائري ممنين أنفسهم بمغادرة المريخ للبطولة الأفريقية والتحول إلى الكونفدرالية.

[أحد المريخاب “الظرفاء” علق على أمنية الهلالاب بالقول إن الأحمر سيتحول إلى الكونفدرالية في حالة فشله في تجاوز وفاق سطيف، بينما الهلال يبحث عن تنظيم سيكافا بعد أن ودع البطولة من دورها الأول.

[مش دي سيكافا القلتو عليها “كاس المجاعة”؟!


[/b]
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب وفاق سطيف: المريخ فرصتنا الاخيرة لانقاذ موسمنا من الانهيار
 
اوضح السويسري الآن غيغر مدرب وفاق سطيف الجزائري ان مواجهة المريخ السوداني في البطولة الافريقية تعتبر فرصتنا الاخيرة لانقاذ موسمنا من الانهيار الكامل بعد نتائج سلبية صاحبت مسيرة الوفاق في بطولة الدوري الجزائري .. واضاف ان اللاعبون يعلمون جيدا بذلك وتقع عليهم مسؤولية كبيرة من اجل تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية امام المريخ.

*

----------

